# Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment



## dvill (17 Mai 2009)

Mit Google Adwords kann wohl jeder Einschüchterungsfalle aufstellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Frisch aus der Hexenküche der Nutzlosbranche  der bekannten virtuellen  Geisteradresse 





> 1. Informationen zum Anbieter:
> Der Online-Dienst abcload.de ist ein Produkt der
> Professional Internet Service Ltd.
> 69 Great Hampton Street
> B18 6EW Birmingham



http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=abcload.de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=

und direkt verbandelt mit  fast-load.net
[noparse]http://www.fast-load.net/index.php?pid=d1894c2056f16f391824b0e12e9cd982[/noparse]


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Google verdient mit über OpenOffice.Downloadhit.info. Man findet einen bekannten Namen

downloadhit.info - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Edit: Mehr als ein bekannter Name. Wer probinoiert es hier?

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Customer+Support"+"Wallauerstraße+9"&btnG=Suche&meta=
http://www.netzwelt.de/gallery/polizeirazzia-hochheim/hko1.jpg.html


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

"Nett":

Paid4vermarktung.de - klamm-Forum
http://paid4vermarktung.de/impressum.php


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das passt:

site:adsensemoney.de - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Eine olle Kamelle von 2005: "Mich jedenfalls beruhigt es" "noch ganz junge Leute" - Google-Suche


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Olle Kamellen, manchmal doch noch richtig?


> Ich kann nicht einmal sagen, dass die clever sind, sie haben viel kriminelle Energie.


----------



## katzenpapa (24 Mai 2009)

*abcload.de*

Auf der Suche nach dem kostenlosen Programm Open Office bin ich bei o.a. Anbeiter gelandet. Dieser bietet in seinen AGB unter § 3, gesetzliche Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht ausdrücklich an, daß der Kunde innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen kann. Heute kam online die Rechnung über EUR 60,00, in welcher ferner behauptet wurde, daß ich ausdrücklich auf das mir zustehende Widerrufsrecht verzichtet hätte. Nachdem ich mir dann die AGB´s -und dann zusätzlich die Kundeninformationen angeschaut habe, habe ich in den Verbraucherinformationen (die lt. Anbieter explizit keine Vertragsbedingungen darstellen)  unter Punkt 2 (3) folgenden Hinweis entdeckt: 



> "Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die Professional Internet Service Ltd. mit der Ausführung der DIenstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat. Dies ist der Fall, wenn der Kunde sich in den geschlossenen Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt hat."


 
Selbstverständlich wurde das Programm von mir deinstalliert.

Ich habe der Rechnung per Mail widersprochen, zusätzlich beabsichtige ich, der deutschen Niederlassung in Bremerhaven sowie der Firma in England per Einschreiben zu widersprechen.

Haben auch andere User Erfahrung mit dieser Firma gemacht ?

Muß ich noch mehr tun ?

Danke für Euer Feedback

Gruß

Katzenpapa


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: abcload.de*



katzenpapa schrieb:


> Ich habe der Rechnung per Mail widersprochen, zusätzlich beabsichtige ich, der deutschen Niederlassung in Bremerhaven sowie der Firma in England per Einschreiben zu widersprechen.


Wozu? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## katzenpapa (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Was meinen Sie mit "wozu"?

In den AGB heisst es, daß der Widerspruch nach England zu richten ist. Auf die deutsche Anschrift bin ich im Impressum gestossen.

Oder reicht die Mail an den Versender der Rechnung ?

Gruß

Katzenpapa


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Haben sie das Grundsatzposting gelesen? Link im vorhergehenden Posting


----------



## katzenpapa (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Sie meinen das mit der "Brieffreundschaft"?

Daraus lese ich aber nicht unbedingt heraus, daß ich den Widerspruch nicht doch nach GB schicken muß, wenn dies in den AGB steht.

Oder meinen Sie vielleicht etwas anderes ?

Bin im Moment leider auch etwas aufgeregt:smile:

Vielen Dank


----------



## bernhard (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass die Preisgabe weiterer persönlicher Daten in nicht vertrauenswürdige Hände im Rahmen einer Brieffreundschaft nicht im Interesse von Betroffenen von Mahndrohbelästigungen ist.


----------



## peterpan244 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
Ich habe heute auch eine Mail von abcload bekommen in der steht das ich 60 Euro bezahlen muss. Oben im Guide stand ja das man nicht bezahlen muss wenn es nicht ausdrücklich im Vertrag steht. Die sache ist nur das bei abcload es ziemlich deutlich steht das man 5 Euro monatlich bezahlen muss, soll ich trotzdem widersprechen oder bin ich am Arsch?


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



peterpan244 schrieb:


> . Die sache ist nur das bei abcload es ziemlich deutlich steht das man 5 Euro monatlich bezahlen muss,


Stand das auch auf der Seite, als du dich angemeldet hast?  Wie/Woher  bist du  auf die Seite gekommen? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt


----------



## peterpan244 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Stand das auch auf der Seite, als du dich angemeldet hast?  Wie/Woher  bist du  auf die Seite gekommen?
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
> 
> Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt




also auf der Seite stand es auf jeden fall nicht, ansonsten hätte ich mich ja nicht angemeldet, aber den Vertrag hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht durchgelesen daher bin ich mir nícht sicher wie das vorher aussah. Bin über google reingekommen, wollte glaub ich den Divx runterladen.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



peterpan244 schrieb:


> Bin über google reingekommen, wollte glaub ich den Divx runterladen.


Aber sicher nicht als echter Treffer, sondern als Adsensewerbung:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## peterpan244 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

kann sein dass das oben als Werbung war:s


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das kann nicht sein, das ist so. Vier Jahre Erfahrung mit der Nutzlosbranche 
lassen für Zweifel keinen  Raum.


----------



## peterpan244 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

haha ok^^ aber was bedeutet das für mich im klartext? ich bin unsicher ob es so deutlich im Vertrag von anfang an stand weil ich mich nicht dran erinnere dass da was von geld stand und ich bin über eine google werbung reingekommen; bezahlen oder nicht?


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Zivilcourage verlangt, zweifelhafte Forderungen nicht einfach zu begleichen.

Man will doch das Banditentum im Netz nicht fördern.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Preisangaben haben klar und deutlich erkennbar zu sein.  ( von  mehreren  Gerichte nachdrücklich in Urteilen bestätigt)
Genau aus diesem Grund verlegen sich Nutzlosabzocker auf Drohung und Einschüchterung.
Wer sich nicht einschüchtern läßt, kann sein Geld  behalten 

Weitergehende Hinweise siehe blaue  Links oben und im Grundsatzartikelforum
Infos und Grundsatzartikel


----------



## sascha (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Mal zur Verdeutlichung:

Screenshot 1 zeigt die abcload-Seite, wenn man über die Google-Werbung zu ihr geführt wird. Der kleine Preishinweis verschwindet bei normaler Bildschirmauflösung unter dem unteren Bildrand.

Screenshot 2 macht deutlich, wo bei Google die Kostenfallen stecken. Mit roten Pfeilen gekennzeichnet ist die Werbung, die beim Suchergebnis "open office" zu Abofallen, bzw. kostenpflichtigen Download-Seiten führen. Mit grünem Pfeil gekennzeichnet sind die harmlosen Suchergebnis-Treffer, bei denen man nicht für ein kostenloses Programm zur Kasse gebeten wird.


----------



## condifex (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo 

ich habe auch so eine Email bekommen. Ich hab den Acrobat Reader gesucht und hat mich dort irrtümlicherweise angemeldet. 

Jezt wollen die von mir 60 Euros haben. Wie kann ich des widerrufen oder gibts dort eine Chance ? 

Ciao


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Erfahrungsgemäß ist es aussichtslos, mit den Mailrobots der Betreiber von Einschüchterungsfallen eine nützliche Brieffreundschaft zu beginnen.

Man gibt dabei leichtfertig persönliche Daten in nicht vertrauenswürdige Hände.


----------



## condifex (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe ja keine persöhnlichen Sachen preisgegeben. Wie ist es wenn die mir eine Mahnung schicken hat da schon einer erfahrung ?


----------



## webwatcher (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



condifex schrieb:


> . Wie ist es wenn die mir eine Mahnung schicken hat da schon einer erfahrung ?



sieht ungefähr so aus :
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Namen, Mailadressen, Anschriften und Einlassungen zu den Belästigungen mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben sind persönliche Daten, die nicht in nicht vertrauenswürdige Hände geraten sollten.


----------



## condifex (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Namen uns so weiter wahren frei erfunden ... :scherzkeks:. Aber bis jetzt noch keine mahnungen erst am 31.05.09

... 

Ciao

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:50:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:45:06 ----------

Nachtrag zum oberen Beitrag, weis jetzt net wie man den Editiert. 

Wenn ich mir richtig die Email anschaue und die beiliegende Rechnung dann steht folgendes drin 

Internet abcload.de  Hier bekommen Sie alle Downloads.
E-Mail [email protected]
Service-Hotline 0 32 22 - 1627 532
Service-Fax 0 32 22 - 1627 533
Geschäftsführung  [ edit] 
*Steuernummer beantragt*

Es steht zudem auch drin das die Mehrwertsteuer abgerechnet wurde, aber es steht kein Betrag dort ( 19% oder so ...) 

Sehr merkwürdig


----------



## teddy5662 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich war heute bei der Polizei wegen abcload , mir wurde von dem zuständigen Kripobeamten geraten ein dickes Fell zu behalten, und weder auf Rechnungen , Mahnungen geschweige denn Briefe des Anwaltes zu reagieren!


----------



## condifex (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Teddy5662

kannst du das auch schriftlich nachweisen ??? rein aus interesse.

Ich habe doch letzte woche Donnerstag eine Email zu denen Hingeschickt, dass ich nicht einverstanden bin wegen der Widerrufsfrist. 

Gestern bekam ich eine Email das ich das trotzdem bezahlen soll, 1 Tag über der Mahnfrist. Ich glaube die haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. 

Aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt, werden die mich kennenlernen ( Rechtschutz usw... volles Programm ). 

Wie schaut des eigendlich aus, wenn du dich bei denen Anmeldest bekommst du doch in der Regel eine Mail mit Aktivierungscode. Klickst du den an bist du automatisch angemeldet ohne das du es merkst, ist das eigendlich Rechtens ? 

Ciao


----------



## fn40 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



> kannst du das auch schriftlich nachweisen


Wozu das denn?Er ist garnicht verpflichtet etwas nachzuweisen.Der Anbieter ist in der Beweispflicht,steht hier überall im forum


----------



## condifex (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Soll ja nur eine Frage sein, wenn es so ist kann ich nichts machen. 

wo du recht hast hast du recht 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:18:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:17:41 ----------

Aber wie sieht das eigendlich aus die haben die Ip, wielange werden solche IP´s gespeichert ?


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



condifex schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht das eigendlich aus die haben die Ip, wielange werden solche IP´s gespeichert ?


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## condifex (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Alles klar, somit ist das auch geklärt. Danke 

Ciao


----------



## rooster61 (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Da ich seit win-load geimpft bin,was Abzocker betrifft, habe ich die "Kostennote" von 60,00 Teuronen gesehen.

Ansonsten wäre ich auch darauf reingefallen.

ZITAT aus dem dem Widerrufsrecht:

(3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die Professional Internet Service Ltd. mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB). Dies ist der Fall, wenn der Kunde sich in den geschlossenen Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt hat. 

ZITAT aus.

ALLEN Betroffenen empfehle ich:

Die Links oben auf der Seite zu lesen, die Videos vom Katzenjens zu gucken, und für die Abzocker gestorben zu sein.

ICH bin neugierig und lese den SCH... den die "Nutzlosen" verzapfen - ansonsonsten gehört der Müll in den SPAM oder Papiermüll per Post in die blaue oder braune Tonne.

Lediglich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid - Wahrscheinlichkeit ist annähernd null - müsste beachtet werden.

Und ansonsten: Entspannt zurücklehnen - und die Sonne geniessen - oder ein Glas Wein oder ... oder ...


----------



## casa (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

hey teddy, schon Post bekommen. Oder alles still in Fishtown. Ich bin heute in die 60€ Falle getapst....und das nach all den Jahren. Schon fast peinlich
Gruß J

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:20:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:15:07 ----------

Hi condifex, 
ich habe heute meine 60€ Rechnung bekommen - ich depp. Sag mal, hast du schon was von abc gehört seit der Mahn Mail.
Noch ne Frage, sollte man trotzdem Widersprechen?
Gruß J


----------



## rooster61 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

@casa

Totgesagte leben länger.
Schreibseln mit den "Nutzlosen" wird hier im Forum nicht empfohlen !
Ansonsten die Links oben lesen.
Fertig.


----------



## rooster61 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



condifex schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir richtig die Email anschaue und die beiliegende Rechnung dann steht folgendes drin



Anhänge von "unbekannten" bleiben geschlossen.
Klar kriege ich auch Angebote und Rechnungen online.
Aber die Absender kenne ich.
Und nachdem ich vor 3-4 Jahren "neugierig" war und wir zuzweit 3 Tage gebraucht haben den Rechner zu säübern - bleiben Anhänge von Unbekannten geschlossen!


----------



## Anna Renate (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

mein Mann ist auch in die Falle gelandet.
Wir werden nicht bezahlen. Haben Widerspruch erhoben, sofort nach der
Anmeldung.Dies per Fax, Mail und Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Haben Widerspruch erhoben, sofort nach der
> Anmeldung.Dies per Fax, Mail und Einschreiben mit Rückschein.



wozu? Selbst die Verbraucherzentarlen halten das nicht mehr für nötig.
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna Renate (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

als ersten Schritt hat uns das unsere Verbraucherzentrale empfohlen.
Aber mehr sollen wir nicht unternehmen.
 Die erste Zahlungsaufforderung haben wir
heute per Mail erhalten. Wir reagieren aber nicht darauf.


----------



## condifex (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo

ich habe am 02.06 eine Email von Abcload eine Email bekommen dass ich diesen Betrag überweisen soll. Natürlich nach der Frist wie üblich. 

Gerade eben habe ich die erste Mahnung von dem [...] bekommen. 

Die können mich mal am .... ..... . 

Ich bleib stur und bezahle nicht. 

Ciao

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anna Renate (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



condifex schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe am 02.06 eine Email von Abcload eine Email bekommen dass ich diesen Betrag überweisen soll. Natürlich nach der Frist wie üblich.
> 
> ...



das ist auch gut so. Nur nicht bezahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> als ersten Schritt hat uns das unsere Verbraucherzentrale empfohlen.



Nicht alle VZ haben mitbekommen und verarbeitet, dass jegliche Kontaktaufnahme sinnlos ist.
Stammt noch aus den "guten alten Zeiten"  der Voraboabzocke.


----------



## Leseratte (21 Juni 2009)

*abcload-zahlung*

Hallo ihr alle, 
jetzt habe ich eure ganzen beiträge durchgelesen, weil ich gestern auch auf die seite abcload gegangen bin und habe mich, nachdem ich eine mail mit link erhalten habe, eingeloggt. aber ich habe nicht "gedownloaded". Danach kam wie bei euch allen eine Rechnungsmail i.H.v. 60€. Ich wollte zahlen, da es sich "nur" um 60€ handelt und ich eben absolut kein ärger möchte. 
Auch sehe ich leider kein Eintieg für mich, wo ich gegen diese abcload vorgehen könnte, da alles ganz deutlich in den AGB´s stand und auch im BGB, wo ich gleich nachgeschaut hab. 
Am Montag, also Morgen, wollte ich den Überweisunsgsträger abschicken. Widerspruch habe ich gegen die Rechnung und den Vertrag schon eingelegt. 
Nachdem ich dann hier alle Beiträge durchgelesen habe, bin ich wahnsinnig unsicher, was ich tun soll. Einfach nicht reagieren?? Und was dann? Mahnungen übersehen? Und wenn die doch recht haben (so wie ich das leider sehe..), was dann? Dann sind die Kosten weit über 60€ und ich hatte jede Menge Ärger, und brauche auch noch einen Rechtsanwalt..
Leider war ich auch noch so dumm und hab meine echte Adresse eingegeben...:wall:

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt bzw. schreibt, was euch nach den erhaltenen Mahnungen passiert ist. 

Vielen Dank,
Leseratte


----------



## Wembley (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: abcload-zahlung*



Leseratte schrieb:


> da alles ganz deutlich in den AGB´s stand und auch im BGB, wo ich gleich nachgeschaut hab.


Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass, wenn alles in den AGB steht, jemand deswegen eine Zahlungspflicht hätte? Der Anbieter ist verpflichtet, *beim Anmeldevorgang ganz deutlich* auf den Preis hinzuweisen. Angaben in den AGB und irgendwo schlecht sichtbar reichen da *NICHT* aus. Sonst wäre das Internet ein Platz, von dem man sich schnellstens fernhalten müsste.


> Und wenn die doch recht haben (so wie ich das leider sehe..),


Warum sollten sie? Noch einmal: Der Gesetzgeber schützt die Verbraucher soweit, dass niemand Angst haben muss, der auf solche Tricks reinfällt.
Lies dir die Links ganz oben durch (blaue Schrift). Die Infos wurden im übrigen von Juristen erstellt bzw. begutachtet, die sich mit der Materie wirklich auskennen.


----------



## Leseratte (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das hab ich mir ja auch alles durchgelesen. Das mit den ABG´s verstehe ich auch. Aber du bzw. ihr wart sicher auch mal auf dieser Seite der abcload. Auf der Startseite steht 2Mal der Betrag i.H.v. 60€. Gut, ich dachte, dies wäre ein Betrag beim herunterladen und nicht schon bei der puren Nutzung....
Ein Freund, der Jurist ist, meinte auch, dass diese "Firmen" es auf einen Rechtsstreit ja meistenst nicht ankommen lasse wollen, da sie dann ihre Identität aufdecken müssten. 
Aber was ist, wenn sie es doch einmal so weit kommen lassen?

Ich bin ein sehr ängstlicher Internetnutzer, wie man sicherlich merkt und noch weniger Lust habe ich auf einen Rechtsstreit....

Gruß,
Leseratte


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> OffTopic:
> 
> Es war einmal ...
> 
> ...


Siehe auch

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## blowfish (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Leseratte schrieb:


> Aber was ist, wenn sie es doch einmal so weit kommen lassen?



Dann gehörst du zu dem Teil, die sich gegen Schneesturm in der Sahara versichern sollte.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Leseratte schrieb:


> Ich bin ein sehr ängstlicher Internetnutzer, wie man sicherlich merkt


Dann wundert es mich, dass du dich auf einer  wildfremden Seite angemeldet hast, ohne dich vorher zu informieren.


Leseratte schrieb:


> und noch weniger Lust habe ich auf einen Rechtsstreit....


Wer hat das schon, aber rechnest  du auch täglich damit, dass dich der Blitz trifft? Die Chance dafür ist wesentlich größer.


----------



## Leseratte (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Na dann werde ich mich mal gegen Schneesturm in der Sahara versichern....
Vielen Danke für eure nette Hilfe.


----------



## Hankok (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi,
ich bin am 12.06.09 auf abcload reingefallen.
nach erhalt der mail hab ich dieses forum aufgesucht.
ich hab nicht widersprochen, keine reaktion gezeigt und habe bis jetzt auch nur e-mails bekommen.
die letzte allerdings am 19.06.............
gibt es nicht mittlerweile schon einige verfahren die von betroffenen eingeleitet wurden? ? ?
mich wundert das nichts mehr kommt............
sollte das etwa der lohn für meine ignoranz gegen abc-load sein? 

ich bin gespannt was noch kommt........

wieviel mahnungen werden die denn schicken
um sich lächerlich zu machen?
war der beitrag oben ernst gemeint, 
mit dem;....allerallerletzte mahnung vor gerichtsvollzieher..... ? :-p

das allein ist ja schon zu komisch *totlach*

greetz,
der hank


----------



## Anna Renate (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

mein Mann sollte bis zum 16.6. die 60 Euro bezahlen.
Hat er natürlich nicht gemacht.
Er hat seine Mail Adresse geändert. Somit hört man per Mail nichts mehr
von abcload. Per Post ist auch nichts gekommen.
Na dann hoffen wir, dass sich die Sache erledigt hat.
Im übrigen hat mir avira heute eine Mail geschickt und sich für meinen
Hinweis bedankt. Ich soll mir melden, wenn sowas noch mal vorkommt.
Ein Test bei Google Avira hat mich für den Download auch nicht auf
abcload weitergeleitet. Das ist schon mal ein Fortschritt.
Gruß
Anna Renate


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ein Test bei Google Avira hat mich für den Download auch nicht auf
> abcload weitergeleitet. Das ist schon mal ein Fortschritt.


Leider kein dauerhafter
 Googeladsensewerbeeinblendungen wechseln ständig  ( sie kosten schließlich )
und  werden bevorzugt abends und am Wochenende geschaltet 
Immer dran denken:
"*Webseiten sind  nicht in Granit gemeißel*t"


----------



## condifex (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

also ich hatte schon die 1. Mahnung, darin stand:
     Bitte begleichen Sie den Gesamtbetrag von 60,00 EUR bis zum
  [FONT=&quot]14.6.2009 auf das nachfolgende Konto

Aber bis jetzt habe ich nix mehr von denen gehört, weder via Mail noch via Post ( Adresse stimmt eh nicht ). 
Mal schauen wann sie sich melden. 

Mittlerweile haben sie die Internetseite geändert, jetzt steht groß drin dass es 60 Euro kosten soll. 

Zudem habe ich Adobe ein Mail geschrieben, seitdem ist bei mir ruhe, aber wie lange ?

Ciao 
[/FONT]


----------



## piratenfreundin (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Habe heute eine Zahlungserinnerung erhalten .
Das Bankhaus Neelmeyer hat wohl nun reagiert ( hatte letzte Woche einen Brief hingeschreiben und auch Antwort erhalten sie kümmern sich drum ) .
Jetzt ist die Kreissparkasse Wesermünde-Hadeln genannt . Da hab ich aber auch gleich heute hingeschrieben. Wenn man bei den Banken richtig Druck macht dann wird es doch sehr schwer werden die Abzocke weiter zu betreiben.
LG


----------



## Hankok (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

hab grad ne mahnung per mail erhalten. ne neue bankverbindung inklusive.  in der mail steht auch das durch mein bisheriges nichtbezahlen mehrkosten entstanden sind........... das blöde ist nur das die immernoch genau 60 € von mir haben wollen. es ist nicht einen Cent mehr geworden :lol: wie blöde sind die denn?  *totlach* mehrkosten.......... haha


----------



## condifex (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

lol habe auch meine 1. Mahnung bekommen. 

Auch mit dem hinweis auf neue Bankverbindungen usw. Kein mucks mach ich, die können mich mal kreuzweise. 

Ciao


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



condifex schrieb:


> Kein mucks mach ich, die können mich mal kreuzweise.


:thumb:

Und  so könnte es weitergehen: ( nicht ganz ernst gemeint   )
>> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## condifex (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hehe

Ja wenn so weitergeht wird die Mail unwiderruflich retour geschickt. [........]

Ciao


----------



## Flusen (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Moin
ich habe mich auch am 27.05 dort angemeldet
und bin mir sicher das dort nichts von einer Zahlung stand.
habe nun auch meine erste Mahnung bekommen...
Bin sehr Geschockt da ich ca 1 Monat nicht in meinem Postfach war und so auch gar nicht auf die Rechung reagrieren konnte..

Was soll ich tun?? Nichts??

Wie ist das mit diesem Wiederspruchsrecht? Zählt das nur die ersten 2 Wochen?
Muss ich jetzt zahlen?


Wie ist es bei euch? Bekommt ihr noch E-mails?

mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Ivonne (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. :cry:
Habe auch eine Rechnung von ABCLOAD erhalten und sie leider :wall: überwiesen.
Nun hab ich eine Mahnung erhalten mit Androhung von Mahnkosten und Anwalt mit dem Vermerk das sich die Kontonummer geändert hat.
Dann stellte ich noch fest, dass die Firma nicht mehr "Professional Internet Service Limited" nennt sondern "Premium Software GmbH".
Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Was hat ein mit Mahndroh-Briefen Belästigter damit zu tun, ob die Bank weiter das Geld abholt?


----------



## durn (26 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen!!

Jaaaa...mich hat es dummerweise auch erwischt! :-p
Wollte antivir aus Internet ziehen, bin dann leider auf dieser Seite gelandet...hab mir auch nichts gedacht. Bin erst stutzig geworden, nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe.. und natürlich eingelockt habe. Das ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht "verzichte". Naja, mit Opera wurde kein Preis angezeigt. Hab das erstmal mit screenshot festgehalten. Danach hab ich natürlich widerrufen...allerdings hab ich diese Mail nicht(Kann mir da was passieren?). Hab dann...ungefähr vier(!) Stunden später meine erste Mahnung bekommen...worauf ich hingewiesen habe das ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht habe(Würde das reichen?). Seit dem hab ich eigentlich Ruhe gehabt, allerdings drohen sie mir jeden Monat mal.. war schon am überlegen ob ich die nicht auf die Spam-Liste haue.. oder mal in Bremerhaven besuche :roll:
Gibt es irgendwas was ich nicht beachtet habe und wichtig ist??

Gruß


----------



## dvill (26 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Wenn hinter dem Busch ein Köter kläfft, kann man wenig machen.

Den Müll im Mailfilter zu erden, spart weitere Belästigung.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Wenn hinter dem Busch ein Köter kläfft, kann man wenig machen.



und vor  allem keine Leberwurstbrötchen spendieren


----------



## durn (27 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an Steine schmeissen, als an Leberwurstbrot...:-D


----------



## agony (27 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



durn schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an Steine schmeissen, als an Leberwurstbrot...:-D


 
Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, das niemand deine mails gelesen hat.
Selbst wenn man einem Abofallenbetreiber eine Juxmail schickt, kommt
immer nur die Standartantwort: Forderungen Berechtigt.. bla bla..


----------



## piratenfreundin (27 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe gestern die vorgerichtlich letzte Mahnung erhalten. Es gibt wieder eine neue Bank :" Bremische Volksbank eG"
Die beiden Banken vorher ( Bankhaus Neelmeyer und
Kreissparkasse Wesermünde-Hadeln)  hatte ich angeschrieben mit dem Musterbrief Verdacht über illegale Geschäfte und kurze Zeit später waren die Konten weg. Vom Bankhaus Neelmeyer habe ich sogar einen Antwortbrief per Post erhalten - sie haben sich bedankt für die Info.
Gestern habe ich sofort die neue Bank informiert ( per Mail [email protected] ).
Die neue Geschäftsführerin ist jetzt Frau [...]. Ich hoffe die Bank handelt schnell !! Wenn kein Konto - dann ist es ja schwer mit der Kohle der Leute die leider bezahlen ! Ich mache weiter nichts .
LG

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Sehr ordentlich, weiter so!


Eniac


----------



## Ivonne (27 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Bekomme nachwievor Mahnungen ... wie lange nerven die noch einen :scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (27 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe im Sommer immer Mücken im Haus, die mich stechen wollen. Nervt auch, kann ich aber nicht ändern.


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Ivonne schrieb:


> . wie lange nerven die noch einen :scherzkeks:


Ist sehr unterschiedlich. Als Einstimmung: 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.



bernhard schrieb:


> Ich habe im Sommer immer Mücken im Haus, die mich stechen wollen. Nervt auch, kann ich aber nicht ändern.


Die darf man aber ungestraft erschlagen


----------



## himan (28 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Mit Google Adwords kann wohl jeder Einschüchterungsfalle aufstellen.



das scheint wohl zu stimmen, genau so kraß finde ich es aber das ich diesen
 "  BESCHEISSERLE "  durch ...  computerbild ... aufgesessen bin.
ich habe  COMPUTERBILD darüber per mail informiert, dass interessiert dort scheinbar keinen, bis heute gab es KEINE reaktion durch COMPUTERBILD. 
also auch DORT, bei downloads,  achtung!!,  da wird auf unseren schutz NICHT geachtet.


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



himan schrieb:


> ich habe  COMPUTERBILD darüber per mail informiert, dass interessiert dort scheinbar keinen, bis heute gab es KEINE reaktion durch COMPUTERBILD.
> also auch DORT, bei downloads,  achtung!!,  da wird auf unseren schutz NICHT geachtet.


Computerbild ist ein kommerzielles Unternehmen, keine Verbraucherschutzorganisation,
 obwohl man sich dort immer wieder diesen Anstrich zu geben weiß.


----------



## piratenfreundin (5 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe heute eine Mail vom Verein für Existenzgründung erhalten . Diese bitten die Geschädigten von abcload selbst Strafanzeige an die Kripo Bremerhaven zu stellen ( damit der Schwindel endlich aufhört ) und die habe ich eben geschrieben. Mit allen Mails und Kopien sende ich sie Montag an die Kripo ab.
LG


----------



## homer_vs_you (17 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hey,leute!!!!

Ich war ganze2 Monate nicht mehr auf meiner e-mail.
Da check ich meine Mails und da kommt so en ganzer Mahnung krams hervor  

Erst dachte ich für den Adobe Reader(hab ich mir geladen)muss man ja eh sowieso nix zahlen.

Meine letzte Mail von abcload.de wahr eine "vorgerichtliche Mahnung",das ich nicht lache xDD:sun:

Ich hab mr wortwörtlich den (po) aufgerissen,nur um raus zufinden ob ich zahlen muss.^^

Also ist der Klartext den ich mir von euch zusammen gereimt habe,dass man bei denen erst garnicht reagiren sollte.Einfach so lange ignorieren bis die deine IP. nicht mehr haben!!


P.S.:Was du heute kannst besorgen,verschiebe ruhig auf morgen!


----------



## homer_vs_you (17 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Achja,und jetzt noch zwei fragen:

1.ich habe echt keinen bock mehr betrogen zu werden!
Wie kann man denn verhindern das man auf eine Falle wie abcload.de reinfällt??

2.wie zitiert man??

DANKE IM VORRAUS!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (17 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Wie man Abzock-Betrugsmanöver im Internet erkennt?

Überall da, wo man gebeten wird, persönliche Daten einzugeben, sollte man sehr sorgfältig die gesamte Seite nach versteckten Kostenhinweisen absuchen, auch die AGB lesen.

Evtl. hilft auch eine Suche bei Google, oft sind die Webseiten dort schon aufgefallen.

Wie man in den meisten Internetforen zitiert, steht im Antispam-Wiki:
Quote - Antispam Wiki

Die Funktion ist hier identisch.


----------



## homer_vs_you (18 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

vielen dank!!

doch warum unterstützt google mit werbung grade am wochenende eine abzocker seite??

es hieß doch wenn man über google auf abcload.de kommt,verschwinden diese "60 euro hinweise" hinter den tasks und der explorer leiste?

das ist doch dähmlich als weltgrößtes unternehmen im internet so eine abzocke zu fördern!

ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## dvill (18 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Google ist ein kommerzielles Unternehmen. Die leben von der Werbung. Abzockerwerbung bringt besonders viel ein, weil die "teure" Schlüsselwörter buchen.

Das hat Tradition. Während der Dialerei haben die großen Internet-Portale viel Geld damit verdient, im Werbeblock Profite mit Dialerbewerbung zu erzielen und im redaktionellen Teil über Gefahren im Web zu schreiben ...


----------



## Antiscammer (18 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Schon die alten Römer wussten das:
"Pecunia non olet" - Geld stinkt nicht.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



homer_vs_you schrieb:


> ich bin verwirrt...



Es spricht für Dich dass Du die Sache nicht begreifst, wieso es so läuft. Viele sind so anständig erzogen worden und denken nicht einmal im Traum daran, ihren Mitmenschen zu schaden. In diesem Land ist es nun mal so, dass alles, was nicht explizit verboten ist, zulässig ist. Egal, ob es nun unmoralisch ist oder nicht.

Die Staatsanwälte und politischen Lenker begründen ihre Ignoranz dem Thema Verbraucherschutz damit, dass jeder selbst wissen sollte, was von sinnlosen Drohungen seitens der Abofallenbetreiber und deren Gehilfen zu halten ist.

Leider kann man den Bluff erst wirklich begreifen, wenn man sich tief in die Materie eingearbeitet hat. Alternativ kan man hier oder bei den Verbraucherzentralen die Antworten bekommen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## homer_vs_you (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

ach ja hab heute post nach zuhause(!)bekommen,und der absender wahr irgend so en zahlungs unternehmen in münchen

Weiter ignorieren??


----------



## Herby1605 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

hab heute eine Mahnung per Post bekommen, von RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH über 99 €. Muss ich da jetzt reagieren? Oder auch nur abwarten? Kosten werden ja jetzt auch höher.

MfG


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



> Kosten werden ja jetzt auch höher


 
Nöö,bei einem nicht vorhandenem Vertrag gibts keine Kosten die höher werden


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Herby1605 schrieb:


> hab heute eine Mahnung per Post bekommen, von RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH über 99 €.


Es geht bereits früher los als erwartet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/292682-post88.html  :cry:


----------



## Flusen (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

hab auch Post aus München..

weiter ignorieren?

Bitte um Antworten.

Nich das ich nacher doch vorm Gericht lande


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



> Nich das ich nacher doch vorm Gericht lande


Nutzlosanbieter haben die schlechte Angewohnheit nicht nicht zu klagen


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Diese Nutzlosbanden denken wohl "Neues Spiel - neues Glück". Aus dieser Denkweise heraus werden dann neue Inkassofirmen gegründet in der Hoffnung, dass betroffene User dann wieder Angst bekommen und unberechtigte Forderungen begleichen!

Ist doch vollkommen egal, welcher Straßenköter nun mal gerade kläfft, um zu seinen Wurstsemmeln zu kommen.


----------



## Anna Renate (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Herby1605 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab heute eine Mahnung per Post bekommen, von RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH über 99 €. Muss ich da jetzt reagieren? Oder auch nur abwarten? Kosten werden ja jetzt auch höher.
> 
> MfG



Ist ja schon merkwürdig, wieviele heute als Posteingang eine Mahung erhalten.
Auch mein Mann fand heute diese Mahung im Briefkasten.
Am 28.5.09 hat er per Rückschein, der Rechnung von abcload widerspochen.
Nun warten wir ab und werden die Mahnungen mal schön sammeln.
Gruß
Anna Renate


----------



## Hankok (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Post bekommen, Mahnung von einem RA für Forderungsmanagment.  jetzt verlangen sie 99 € blah blah, wie bei den anderen weiter oben auch. mit dieser ganzen sache wird doch sicher schonmal einer bei der polizei gewesen sein bzw bei seinem anwalt....... das die ganze sache also ein dubioser betrugsversuch ist sollte doch schon bekannt sein. aber wie kann das dann sein das solche firmen/[.......] immer weiter die chance haben ihre opfer unter druck zu setzen? ich meine, wenn ich mich als hütchenspieler in eine fussgängerzone setze dauerts nicht lang und das ordnungsamt oder die polizei taucht auf, nimmt meine personalien auf, erteilt mir ein platzverbot. das spielchen mach ich nicht lang.  wie kann das sein das den keiner die hände bindet?


----------



## Anna Renate (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
Was ich auch nicht verstehe. Da heisst es bevor ich hier über den Link
Forum auf die Seite kam, man solle auf den Mahnbescheid schriftlich
Widerspruch erheben.
Dann aber steht, wenn man auf die Rechnung widersprochen hat, dann nicht.

Als nicht reagieren. Oder?


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



> Dann aber steht,wenn man auf die Rechnung widersprochen hat, dann nicht


Wo soll das denn stehen ? Auf einen Mahnbescheid,wenn er denn in 100 Jahren mal kommen sollte,sollte man schon reagieren

Mahnbescheide sind im Nutzlosgeschäft eine verdammt seltene Spezies


----------



## Anna Renate (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Und gibt es dafür einen Vordruck. Schon wieder mit Einschreiben per
Rückschein? Da können wir ja bald die 99 Euro bezahlen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:58:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:53:47 ----------

Wer einer Rechnung einmal widersprochen hat, muss danach gar nichts mehr tun - egal, wieviele Mahnungen in der gleichen Sache noch eintrudeln. Es reicht, dass man einmal widersprochen hat. Das ändert sich erst, wenn ein _gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid_ eintrudelt (was in 99,999 Prozent der Fälle nicht passiert, aber auch kein Beinbruch wäre). Dann erst muss man wirklich reagieren. Dazu weiter unten aber mehr.
Das steht hier:Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Also mein Mann hat der Rechnung widersprochen und muss demnach auf eine
Mahnung nicht mehr reagieren.
Das ist der Link den ich angeklickt habe. Dann steht dort:

Alle diese Fragen werden wir Ihnen nachfolgend beantworten. Sollten danach immer noch Unklarheiten bestehen, können Sie gerne in unserem 


Forum fragen. Individuelle Rechtsberatung leisten wir dort allerdings nicht. 
Und man landet hier.


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



> Und gibt es dafür einen Vordruck. Schon wieder mit Einschreiben per
> Rückschein


 
Bitte mal hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:17:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:16:38 ----------




> Für den Widerspruch ist natürlich ein passendes Formblatt beigefügt und weil das Gericht den Anspruch nicht geprüft hat, muss auch der Widerspruch auch nicht begründet werden, sondern es genügt sein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zu setzen


 
Besonders das hier


----------



## Anna Renate (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Der Mahnbescheid, der heute in der Post war, sieht ganz anders aus.
Ein passendes Formblatt ist nicht beigefügt.


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Dann ist es auch kein echter.Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom Gericht


----------



## Bambi (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Dann wird es sich vermutlich um eine "normale" Mahnung handeln, nicht um einen Mahnbescheid. 
Der kommt immer vom Amtsgericht.


----------



## Anna Renate (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das ist auch kein Mahnbescheid, sondern eine Mahung.
Ich glaube das war ein Missverständnis. Alle die heute Post bekommen haben,
erhielten eine Mahnung.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:32:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:30:32 ----------

Sorry marvin,
aber Du warst es, der aufeinmal von einem Mahnbescheid geschrieben hat.
Daher auch Deine Aussage zum Mahnbescheid.


----------



## Bambi (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Na prima Dann dürfte reaktionsmäßig ja alles klar sein!


----------



## Anna Renate (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Bambi schrieb:


> Na prima Dann dürfte reaktionsmäßig ja alles klar sein!


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Nun heisst es abwarten ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Nun heisst es abwarten ob da noch was kommt.


Nicht nervös machen lassen 
>> Stories zum Schmunzeln  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## homer_vs_you (28 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Leute ich hab Angst!!

Was soll ich machen,die wollen von mir 99euro,und unten steht :

"(...)Im Falle einer nicht fristgerechten Zahlung sind wir berechtigt das Mahnverfahren gegen sie einzuleiten."

Aber ich bin doch erst 13.

Kann meine Mutter in den Knast kommen oder muss jemand jetzt strafe zahlen?Ich kann doch nicht vor Gericht erscheinen!!!

Außerdem stand in einer Mahnung per mail,dass wenn ich falsche alters angaben gemacht habe,ein *betrugsdelikt* vorliegt.

Was ist das??
Einen Wiederspruch habe ich auch noch nicht eingelegt (geht ja schlecht)und meine Mutter würde mir den Hals umdrehen!!

*BITTE ANTWORTET MIR AUF ALLE FRAGEN,ICH KANN NÄHMLICH NICHT MEHR SCHLAFEN!!!*

*WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN??*


----------



## homer_vs_you (28 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

folgend ein zitat von computerbetrug.de:



> *Unter 18? Dann entscheiden die Eltern!* Wenn Sie unter 18 Jahre alt sind, müssen Ihre Eltern mit dem Abschluss eines teuren (Abo-)Vertrags einverstanden sein. Sind Ihre Eltern nicht einverstanden, besteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Das heißt nicht, dass Sie dubiosen Firmen irgendwelche Altersnachweise oder Ausweiskopien schicken sollten - Sie wissen ja gar nicht, ob diese Daten nicht auch missbraucht werden. Und nein: Eltern haften in diesem Fall nicht für ihre Kinder.


 
Also heißt das jetzt ich muss übehaupt garnix mehr machen??

Oder soll ich denen jetzt einfach sagen das ich 13 bin?

Kann ich die typen jetzt einfach ignorieren ohne mir sorgen zumachen?

Und ich hab noch gelesen das ein ECHTER mahnbescheid unterschrieben sein muss.
Bei meiner Post von dieser RA Gesellschafft steht nur das es auch ohne unterschrift Gültig ist.

Wohl eher nicht,oder??


----------



## dvill (28 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Als Erfahrungswert nach mehr als vier Jahren mit Einschüchterungsfallen ergibt sich, dass bisher noch niemand ein Problem hatte, der den Mahndroh-Müll, der ihn zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung pressen sollte, einfach ignoriert hat.

Nicht in einem Fall musste jemand wirklich zahlen.

Leider dürfen wir aufgrund eines schwachsinnigen Rechtsberatungsgesetzes aus schlimmer Vorzeit niemandem persönlich raten, was er tun soll. Darauf muss jeder selbst kommen.


----------



## webwatcher (28 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



homer_vs_you schrieb:


> Kann meine Mutter in den Knast kommen oder muss jemand jetzt strafe zahlen?Ich kann doch nicht vor Gericht erscheinen!!!


Du liest oder siehst zuviel schlechte Krimis und daher geht wohl deine Phantasie mit dir durch.
Bleib auf dem Teppich, informier deine Mutter. Sie soll sich die Infos hier durchlesen, dann dürfte ihr 
klar sein, was für ein albernes Schauermärchen von den Nutzlosbetreibern  abgezogen wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



homer_vs_you schrieb:


> Und ich hab noch gelesen das ein ECHTER mahnbescheid unterschrieben sein muss.
> Bei meiner Post von dieser RA Gesellschafft steht nur das es auch ohne unterschrift Gültig ist.


Ein gerichtlicher (echter) Mahnbescheid kommt niemals   von Anwälten sondern immer vom Gericht. 
und so sieht er aus: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Die Chance ihn im Zusammenhang mit Nutzlosbetreibern zu Gesicht zu bekommen 
ist kleiner als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Hankok (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

wer sich diese ganzen mails von diesen betrügern mal genau durchliest, der sollte bemerken das die dabei schon genug fehler machen. so steht da in der mahnungs-mail z.b.  





> Durch den Mehraufwand sind uns weitere Kosten entstanden.


  allerdings sind weiter unten, immernoch unverändert, die genau 60€ gefordert die sie seit "abschluss" des angeblichen vertrages fordern.  ganz ehrlich leute, wenn ich von jemandem wirklich geld bekomme und damit auch wirklich im recht bin, dann schlage ich ihm diesen mehraufwand auf den zu zahlenden betrag auf, weil das dann ja auch mein recht ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 07:35:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 07:26:16 ----------

soll heissen: wenn die im recht wären, dann würden die diesen mehraufwand schon in der ersten mahnung die per mail geschickt wurde veranschlagen. das dies nicht geschehen ist, ist nicht etwa eine freundliche geste von denen, sondern ganz einfach nur dummheit.


----------



## Darkknight82 (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Guten Morgen

jetzt hat es mich auch nach jahrelangen aufpassen erwischt, ich wollte den Adobe Acrobat Reader runterladen und bin durch google auf die abcload.de Seite gekommen, und hab mich angemeldet, und halt das programm runtergeladen. 30 Min später hatte ich eine Rechnung im Mail postkasten und soll 60 € zahlen. 

Muss ich dsa jetzt tun oder soll ich es aussitzen. Ich weiß nicht bin mir da nicht sicher.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Deine Frage wird hier im Forum schon zehntausendfach diskutiert. Lies einfach mal nur die Artikel in den blauen Links ganz oben auf der Seite, danach solltest Du klarer sehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Darkknight82 schrieb:


> Muss ich dsa jetzt tun oder soll ich es aussitzen. Ich weiß nicht bin mir da nicht sicher.


Warum bist du dir nicht sicher? Was kann passieren? 

Dreiste Mahn- und Drohschreiben, auch von "verbundenen" Inkassobutzen, wirst du wohl über einen längeren Zeitraum erhalten. 

Da sich das harte Papier nicht für die Toilette eignet, bleibt immer noch zur Entsorgung die Altpapiertonne (oder du verwendest den Dummfug als Unterlage für den Wellensittichkäfig).


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Darkknight82 schrieb:


> , ich wollte den Adobe Acrobat Reader runterladen und bin durch google auf die abcload.de Seite gekommen,


und nicht gesehen, dass es dreiste Lockwerbung ist?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


Darkknight82 schrieb:


> , und hab mich angemeldet,


und nicht gewundert, warum man sich bei einem kostenlosen Programm anmelden soll?
Kein echter Anbieter von Kostenlossoftware  verlangt eine Anmeldung und  wenn doch, tschüss:
 andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## agony (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ist schon etwas länger als ein Jahr her, aber damals mußte man bei Adobe
erstmal seine persönlichen Daten angeben bevor man den Acrobat Reader
downloaden konnte..


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



agony schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas länger als ein Jahr her, aber damals mußte man bei Adobe
> erstmal seine persönlichen Daten angeben bevor man den Acrobat Reader
> downloaden konnte..


Ist mir nicht bekannt, hab den Reader schon seit Urzeiten und ständig wieder updatet 
und  noch nie auch nur eine  einzige persönliche Angabe gemacht,


----------



## agony (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich hab damals den Adobe Reader bei Adobe komplett runtergeladen..
hatte danach vor einem Jahr in ziemlicher Hektik bei opendownload
die Halluzination auf der Seite von Adobe zu sein.. naja, lang ists
her


----------



## Darkknight82 (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja so war es bei mir, ich hab echt kaum Zeit gehabt und hab das halt beim ersten möglichen runtergeladen und dann bin ich in die Falle reingetappt, jetzt pass ich auf jeden Fall besser auf, und geb keine richtigen Daten mehr an.

Jetzt muss ich das halt mal aussitzen bis sie es aufgeben, mal gucken wann sie es aufgeben, oder ob sie wirklich eine gerichtliche auseinandersetzung anlegen wollen.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Darkknight82 schrieb:


> oder ob sie wirklich eine gerichtliche auseinandersetzung anlegen wollen.


Spiel im Lotto. Die Chance auf den Jackpot ist größer.


----------



## Darkknight82 (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich werde am Mittwoch bei mir mal zur Verbraucherberatung gehen und mal hören was die sagen, die kennen sich da denke ich einfach besser aus. Klar ich werde nicht bezahlen da es wirklich nicht sichtbar war, dass das ganze was kostet.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Darkknight82 schrieb:


> Ich werde am Mittwoch bei mir mal zur Verbraucherberatung gehen und mal hören was die sagen, die kennen sich da denke ich einfach besser aus.


Mit kläffenden Kötern und Fußpilz im Internet?


Teleton schrieb:


> Hi Sonja,
> es ist nicht Schlimmes passiert, Du hast Dir eine Art Internetfusspilz gefangen. Ist unangenehm, juckt etwas, hartnäckig  aber letzlich ungefährlich.


----------



## Darkknight82 (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich weiß hört sich blöd an, aber irgendwie mach ich mir schon sorgen, ist wohl unbegründet.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Natürlich macht man sch erst Sorgen. Das Mahndroh-Gekläffe wird ja genau so geschrieben, dass es Angst macht.

Die Beratung bei den Verbraucherzentralen ist grundsätzlich empfehlenswert. Bei den Einschüchterungsfallen beraten die leider so, als wenn man mit normalen Geschäftsleuten zu tun hätte.

Es geht hier aber nicht um Vertragsfragen, sondern um mafiöse Methoden der Zahlungserpressung von unsichtbaren Drahtziehern.

Eine solche Erpressungsmahnung musste nach vorliegenden Informationen noch nicht ein einziger Betroffener wirklich bezahlen. Es gibt nur ca. 10% Angstzahler.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Beratung bei den Verbraucherzentralen ist grundsätzlich empfehlenswert. Bei den Einschüchterungsfallen beraten die leider so, als wenn man mit normalen Geschäftsleuten zu tun hätte.


Einige VZ zb Hamburg ( leider noch alle nicht alle) haben mittlerweile den Durchblick: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559

Wie eine  Nutzlosseite heißt und wer sie betreibt, ist dabei völlig egal.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Rechnungen kloppen die genügend raus: http://www.abcload.de/files/invoices/

Das sind wohl die größen Umsatzmacher: http://www.abcload.de/files/screens/

Was die so alles offen rumliegenlassen: http://www.abcload.de/files/


----------



## Anna Renate (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich bin gespannt, wann hier wieder viel zu der Sache geschrieben wird.
Dann aufjedenfall, wenn eine neue Mahnung kommt.

Nach meinem letzten Posting, sind neue Postings zu lesen.
Warum bekomme ich denn gar keine Mail-Benachrichtigung darüber?
Ich habe das Thema abonniert und als Benachrichtigungsart:
Sofortige E-Mail-Benachrichtigung ausgewählt.
Komisch.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hier ist das ganze Abo im Schnelldurchlauf: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Anna Renate (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Mailbenachrichtigung hat geklappt.
Und der Hinweis zu dem Link ist spitze.:-D


----------



## Darkknight82 (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, hab gerade meine erste Zahlungserinnerung erhalten, obwohl ich wirklich bis heute Zeit hatte zu überweisen, vor allem der eine Satz ist echt interessant.

"Da Sie nicht gültig von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben 
(und  dies auch jetzt nicht mehr tun können), erlauben wir uns den unten stehenden  Betrag mittels dieser Zahlungserinnerung anzumahnen."

Da ich ja direkt per Mail widerrufen habe, ist das doch alles per Computer generiert.


----------



## Anna Renate (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das interessiert die doch nicht.
Auch mein Mann hat sofort per Mail widerrufen. Aber angeblich hätte man
ja überhaupt nicht widerrufen können und zwar indem man die AGB
(glaube ich war das) angeklickt hat. Ist schon zu lange her.
Lass sie schreiben, so viel sie wollen.
Einfach nicht reagieren.


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Reiner Zufall:

downloadbuero.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

http://www.abcload.de/ptn/files/domains/


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Des guten Eindrucks wegen noch ein berühmtes Bild der Szene:

Bildergalerie: Polizeirazzia Hochheim (Bild 6) @ NETZWELT.de


----------



## Anna Renate (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Sehr interessant. Eine Razzia? Es wird richtig spannend.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das war 2005. Was es gebracht hat, sieht man ja hier


----------



## doculli (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen,
dieses mit der Abzockerei von ABC Load ist mir auch passiert. Warum greift der Gesetztgeber hier nicht mal ein???? 
Wenn man mal falsch parkt kommt sofórt ein Ticket, dieses mit ABC ist so bekannt und keiner unternimmt was!!!


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Der Gesetzgeber macht nix, weil jeder den Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen kann und kein Problem hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



doculli schrieb:


> dieses mit der Abzockerei von ABC Load ist mir auch passiert. Warum greift der Gesetztgeber hier nicht mal ein????


Wenn dich jemand auf der Strasse anpöbelt:  "eh laß mal 100 € rüberwachsen" 
muß deswegen auch sofort ein neues Gesetz her?
Was anderes ist das auch nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber macht nix, weil jeder den Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen kann und kein Problem hat.


Das ist aber ein Denkfehler, weil es nicht der Lebenswirklichkeit entspricht. Und die Lebenswirklichkeit soll auch die Gesetze (mit)bestimmen, nicht umgekehrt. Wenn alle wissen, dass die Rechnungen keine Grundlage haben, wissen es auch die Rechnungssteller - und dann sollte es eben verboten sein, solche Rechnungen zu stellen.
Das funktioniert doch anscheinend nur in Deutschland, diese Masche. Liegt das nur an der deutschen Freiheit für Inkassostalking oder auch an anderen Dingen?
Dänische Gerichte z.B. gingen gegen die Ortsnetztelefonsexplage vor, u.a. weil:


> a bill *is misleading when it leaves a subscriber with the impression that he or she is obliged to pay even if this is not true*


(Handelsretten sag N1/03. Case N 1/03 (20 October 2004).)

_Eine Rechnung ist irreführend, wenn sie beim Empfänger den Eindruck hinterlässt, es bestünde eine Zahlungspflicht, obwohl diese nicht besteht_

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:58:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:54:30 ----------




Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn dich jemand auf der Strasse anpöbelt:  "eh laß mal 100 € rüberwachsen"
> muß deswegen auch sofort ein neues Gesetz her?
> Was anderes ist das auch nicht


Natürlich ist es etwas anderes! Es ist eine Rechnung, die den (falschen) Eindruck entstehen lässt, es gäbe einen Grund, zu zahlen. Wenn sich jemand dadurch täuschen lässt, wäre ein Betrugstatbestand konstruierbar. So wird es ja wohl das Amtsgericht neulich gemeint haben. Wie denn sonst? Da hörte man von "betrügerischen Rechnungen" und nicht etwa von "aggressiver Bettelei"

Dass es diesen Grund nicht gibt, wiissen die und wissen auch Leute, die sich damit beschäftigen - aber eben NICHT alle Betroffenen und das ist ein ganz fundamentaler Unterschied zum Anpöbler auf der Straße. Dass der Anpöbler faktisch nicht mehr "Berechtigung" hat, wissen nicht nur sehr viele, sondern alle, die angepöbelt werden. 
Übrigens bin ich mir sicher, dass ein solcher Anpöbler beispioelsweise in der Münchner Fußgängerzone nicht lange pöbeln würde. *Den* würde sich die Polizei holen. Eine Frau G. dagegen...
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti.../Stadt-geht-konsequent-gegen-Betteln-vor.html


> Der kommissarische Leiter des Ordnungsamtes ist überzeugt, dass die Stadt mit ihrem konsequenten Vorgehen gegen aggressives Betteln in den vergangenen Jahren den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen hat.
> 
> Reisende Bettler oder organisierte Banden, die früher vornehmlich aus Ländern wie Bulgarien oder Rumänien nach Düsseldorf kamen, „machen heute einen Bogen um uns herum“, sagt Zimmermann. Bei ihnen habe sich herum gesprochen, dass die Ordnungsdienst der Stadt konsequent einschreite. Dies könne bedeuten: *Der Erlös aus der Bettelei wird eingezogen. Musikinstrumente werden sichergestellt und nur gegen die Zahlung einer „Sicherheitsleistung“ in Höhe von hundert Euro wieder freigegeben*


wenn die reisenden Banden aber nicht aus Rumänien *kommen*, sondern nur *dort ihre Firmen gründen*, passiert gar nix.


Der Erlös aus der Bettelei wird eingezogen (=konsequente Gewinnabschöpfung). Musikinstrumente werden sichergestellt (=Infrastruktur zerschlagen, Anwälten die Lizenz entziehen) und nur gegen die Zahlung einer „Sicherheitsleistung“ in Höhe von hundert Euro wieder freigegeben (=Strafen für jede gestellte Rechnung, nicht nur Einzug des Gewinns)

Wenn es für das Vorgehen gegen aggressive Bettelei eine Rechtsgrundlage gibt, wieso nicht hier?

PS: Natürlich werde ich es akzeptieren, wenn meine Meinung im offtopic landet. Das tut ihr nicht weh


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

[ir]
Jeder wahlberechtigte deutsche Staatsbürger hat die ( utopische) Möglichkeit
 die Gesetzgebung zu beeinflussen. 
Da dies nicht geschieht, sind also offensichtlich  die deutschen Bürger mit den hier 
vorhandenen Gesetzen  voll zufrieden 
[/ir]



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> PS: Natürlich werde ich es akzeptieren, wenn meine Meinung im offtopic landet. Das tut ihr nicht weh


Wir haben noch kein Unterforum für utopische Geschichten


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Meine Äußerung war vereinfachend unkorrekt. Die Politik macht nix, weil der Posten im Verbraucherschutzministerium seit Jahren nicht besetzt wurde.

In der Sache stimmt es. Niemand muss auf unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mahndrohmüll reagieren. Man muss auch auf Schwachsinnsmails keine Einschreiben an Banditenbriefkästen senden.

Man muss nur das tun, was man bei kläffenden Straßenkötern hinter einen Gebüsch tut.


----------



## doculli (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das ist richtig was du sagst, aber leider kennt man dort die Gesetze. Jedoch im Internet finde ich es schwieriger, denn da hagelt es gleich Zahlungsforderungen und Mahnbescheide.
Man kann Sie nur schwer nach voll ziehen. Habe gerade einen erhalten!


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



doculli schrieb:


> denn da hagelt es gleich Zahlungsforderungen und Mahnbescheide.
> Man kann Sie nur schwer nach voll ziehen. Habe gerade einen erhalten!


Was: Zahlungsaufforderung oder *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide von Nutzlosen hageln nicht, sind so selten wie Hagel in der Sahara


----------



## lomofi (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

auch ich bin (über den google/freewarepfad avira) abcload auf den leim gegangen.
nachdem der "kundensupport"mich zunächst aufforderte 60,- an prof.internet serv.(bremen) zu zahlen (ich legte umgehend einspruch ein) ging nach weiteren mahnungen am 21.9.09 ein schrb. der RA gesellschaft f.zlg.management (münchen,GF [.......])
ein, die sich für PREMIUM SOFTWARE meldete u.jetzt 99,-  forderte.
letztgenannte fa. ist auch schon thema in einschlägigen foren.
ich beabsichtige passiv zu bleiben u. gehe davon aus, daß die AGB keine geltung hatten, weil anerkenntnis nur in verbindung mit verzicht auf widerspruchsrecht möglich.
außerdem könnten - wenn es denn tatsächlich vor's gericht geht -, zweifel an der legitimation v. premium bestehen.
habe ich noch weitere gute argumente, mich vor dieser abzocke zu schützen ???


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



lomofi schrieb:


> außerdem könnten - wenn es denn tatsächlich vor's gericht geht -,


die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist erheblich geringer als auf den Jackpot, also beruhige dich 
und mach hier nicht die Pferde  scheu.


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/internet/content/40978/


> AKTE-Reporter stellen einen der Hintermänner zur Rede.


----------



## Anna Renate (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Termin notiert. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

zurecht


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Drahtzieher sehen auch Sat1. Respekt.


----------



## noname84 (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Also heraus zu finden wer hinter abcload.de steckt is nicht schwer schaut einfach mal bei der Denic nach geht online, kostenlos und innerhalb von sekunden.
Folgendes hat die denic über abcload.de gespeichert:

[ edit] 
Also nun könnt ihr gegen den Laden evtl ma was machen!

Gruß 
noname84


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Registrierungsdaten von Denic unterliegen dem Urheberrecht. Ihre Veröffentlichung ist nicht erlaubt 
Das Posten persönlicher Daten ist  gemäß  des Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums untersagt

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


----------



## Anna Renate (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Interessant war der Beitrag schon. Nur was bringt es?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:31:21 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:27:57 ----------

Interessant hier im Forum zu sehen, dass zur Zeit über 450 Betrachter, sich
für diesen Beitrag interessieren.


----------



## BjoernP (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe gerade den Akte09-Bericht gesehen. Finde schon krass, wie leichtfertig abc-dingens mit sensiblen Kundendaten umgehen. Wenn ich den Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, sind die Daten wohl aktuell noch öffentlich zugänglich... Hoffentlich wehren sich die Betroffenen gegen diesen Datenskandal. 

Aber dass die Münchner Schnucki-Anwältin wieder bläht und kläfft, damit habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet. Ich fürchte, sie wird uns also noch 'n bissle erhalten bleiben... :wall:


----------



## Anna Renate (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Tja, wenn man wüsste wie man sich dagegen wehren kann.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, bei mir steht aufeinmal jemand vor der Türe???????????


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Putzis haben wohl die Sendung auch gesehen. Kurz nach der Sendung war auf dem Webserver das betreffende Verzeichnis nicht mehr offen zugänglich. 

Merke: Webserver mit heruntergelassenem Hosenlatz (Directories offen...) sind einfach nur peinlich. Z.T. auch gefährlich.


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Das mit dem etwas offenen Server war Künstlerpech.

Interessant fand ich, dass die richtige Mafia wenigstens noch so eine Art Schweigegelübde für Ex-Mitarbeiter pflegt, während die Einschüchterungsfallen-Mafia doch sehr entspannt mit dem Wissen von Ex-Strohleuten umgeht.

Die Plaudertasche konnte sich ja nicht einmal einen ordentlichen Ferrari leisten. Kein Wunder, dass der auspackt. Der Reporter wird auch den Rest wissen, der noch nicht über den Sender ging.


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, bei mir steht aufeinmal jemand vor der Türe???????????



Du guckst zu viel schlechte Filme :smile:. Hausbesuche gehören in dieser Branche nicht dazu. Man beschränkt sich auf Mahndrohgekläffe.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, bei mir steht aufeinmal jemand vor der Türe???????????



Mahndrohmüllroboter  haben keine Beine um vor die Tür zu gehen...

PS: du solltest  wirklich weniger privat-TV Krimiserien   sehen...


----------



## Anna Renate (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Du guckst zu viel schlechte Filme :smile:. Hausbesuche gehören in dieser Branche nicht dazu. Man beschränkt sich auf Mahndrohgekläffe.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse




Mahndrohmüllroboter  haben keine Beine um vor die Tür zu gehen...

PS: du solltest  wirklich weniger privat-TV Krimiserien   sehen...     				__________________



Da wurde ich falsch verstanden. Oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. In der Sendung erhielten doch einige
betroffene Leute, Besuch von Fernsehteam. Das wäre mir nicht gerade recht.

Im übrigen schaue ich mir keine TV-Krimiserien bzw. schlechte Filme an.
Weder privat noch beruflich.
Da gibt es informativere Sendungen bzw. interessantere Dinge im Leben.


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, die Herrschaften von Akte sind ganz lieb. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> In der Sendung erhielten doch einige
> betroffene Leute, Besuch von Fernsehteam.


Diese Leute werden *vorher * gesucht und  gefragt, ob sie  damit einverstanden sind, 
gezeigt zu werden.
Unaufgefordert/Unangemeldet werden nur die "Bösen" besucht  :sun:


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Auch hier gilt: Man kann etwas tun, den Drahtziehern einen kleinen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen.

Banken mögen es nicht, unfreiwillig in solche Geschäfte verwickelt zu werden und auf dem eigenen Rufschaden sitzen zu bleiben.

Die OLB ist sehr einsichtig: abcload.de - Seite 2 - Antispam e.V.

Eine gute Vorlage für ein Schreiben an die Bank ist: Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki

Zahlungserpressungsschreiben beifügen.


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

kLAWtext: Abzocker jetzt auch Datenschleuder: Kundendaten auf abcload.de frei einsehbar


> Auch in diesem Fall gilt natürlich: Nicht zahlen, so lange kein Schreiben von Gericht kommt!


----------



## lomofi (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

*den mahnbescheid keinesfalls in den müll werfen, sondern gegen "die forderung insgesamt" widerspruch einlegen !!!*
der nächste schritt v. abzocker wäre dann ein termin beim gericht zu beantragen.
und das kostet ihn geld. spätestens in dieser phase hoffen wir abgezockten darauf, daß er sein mieses treiben beendet .


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Schon wieder der Mahnbescheidswahn.

Zahlungserpresser schicken keine Mahnbescheide. Blitzeinschläge sind häufiger. Davor wird auch nicht jeden Tag alarmgewarnt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



lomofi schrieb:


> *den mahnbescheid keinesfalls in den müll werfen, sondern gegen "die forderung insgesamt" widerspruch einlegen !!!*
> der nächste schritt v. abzocker wäre dann ein termin beim gericht zu beantragen.


Von was träumst du  eigentlich nachts?  Zuviel schlechte Serienkrimis im Privat-TV gesehen? 
Es gibt keine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide von der Nutzlosbranche, noch weniger Prozesse.
Dem normalen Mahndrohmüll zu widersprechen ist rausgeschmisssenes Porto bzw Anwaltsgebühren.
Wenn du dich nützlich machen willst,  mach das hier: 
Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki


lomofi schrieb:


> ich beabsichtige passiv zu bleiben


Warum bleibst du nicht bei dieser weisen Entscheidung?
PS:  "Operative Hektik  ersetzt geistige Windstille"


----------



## Monika&Michael (14 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo

Bräuchte mal Hilfe!
Habe heute eine Mahnung von einem Anwalt bekommen. Wegen einer Forderung von 60,- wegen Mitgliedschaft von abcload.de.
Hatte vorher 2 E-mails bekommen und wurde da auch schon aufgefordert das zu bezahlen. was ich aber nicht machte da das programm ja einne Freeware war. Hatte bei der letzten E-mail auch geantwortet das ich das nie akzteptiert hätte wenn ich das deutlich erkannt hätte wenn das so viel kostet für ne Freeware.

Nun die post vom anwalt. 99,- bis zum 21.11.09 soll ich bezahlen.

Die Firma Premium Software Gmbh.

Handelt es sich um diese Firma von der hier berichtet wird?

Was soll ich nun tun? Ignorieren? Bezahlen? Ich bin verunsichert. 

Die drohen mir mit einem Mahnverfahren.

VG Monika


----------



## bernhard (14 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die drohen mit dem, was sie schon machen? Ja und?


----------



## Monika&Michael (14 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Bernhard

Das heißt ignorieren oder?


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Monika&Michael schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun tun? Ignorieren? Bezahlen? Ich bin verunsichert.


Vor allem mal lesen, nachdem du schon den Thread gefunden hast. Es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Money for nothing*

Als Geschädigter von abcload habe ich mich massiv bei Google beschwert, die daraufhin den Anbieter aus ihrer Kundendatei entfernt haben. Ebenfalls beschwert habe ich mich bei der Kontoführenden Commerzbank. Eine Antwort steht noch aus. Man kann als Geschädigter also auch aktiv etwas bewirken, was mich auf die Idee brachte, [ edit]  und ihm das Geschäft vermiesen können.
HBenn


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Money for nothing*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Als Geschädigter von abcload


Wieso Geschädigter? Hast du etwa bezahlt? Wenn nicht  ist das nur Belästigung


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

http://forum.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/aerger-megadownloads-net_15234-229.html#post583047


> wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen dass wir eine neue Bankverbindung haben, damit wir den Kunden eine größere Auswahl bieten können, stehen Ihnen die zwei nachstehenden Konten zur Verfügung.


Jetzt sollen die Zahlungserpressungsopfer auch noch die Bankkonten durchprobieren, um eines zu finden, welches gerade nicht gesperrt, gepfändet oder sonstwie unbrauchbar ist.

Das geht ja nun mal zu weit ...


----------



## piratenfreundin (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Habe von der Commerzbank eine Mail bekommen  ( hatte die Bank angeschrieben mit dem Musterbrief illegale Geschäfte ):
Geht doch!!!! :




> Sehr geehrte Frau .......,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 17. Dezember 2009, in der Sie uns auf die Geschäftspraktiken der Premium Software GmbH hinweisen.
> 
> ...


----------



## looney (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ebenfalls in die ABCload Falle getappt *argh*
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ABCload mir überhaupt Mahnungen per Post zustellen will ??

Meine Anschrift ist grottenfalsch:scherzkeks:
Wer gibt in der heutigen Internetzeit schon seine reellen Daten für ein Furzprogramm bzw. Freeware wie z.B. AVIRA preis?

Und der IP-Log von ABCload ist gar nix wert, da Accountdaten vom Provider ohne richterlichen Beschluß nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen.

Ich warte mal ab. :sun:
Ich befürchte daß lediglich lästige Mails in mein Postfach schnallen.
Schalt ich halt meinen Spamfilter auf.
Thema erledigt.

[Hack::The:: Planet]


----------



## KJKezteif (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Auch ich habe heute eine Zahlungs-Aufforderung über 12 x 5€ = 60€ bekommen. Ich habe 

das Finanzamt um Überprüfung der Firma gebeten,
bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Bremerhaven Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges erstattet und
die Dresdner Bank aufgefordert, die Konto-Verbindung zu kündigen.

Die Infos weiter unten waren für mich sehr wertvoll.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



KJKezteif schrieb:


> die Dresdner Bank aufgefordert, die Konto-Verbindung zu kündigen.


gut: 
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Anna Renate (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Anscheinend ist zur Zeit Ruhe eingekehrt. Auf Holz klopfe.
Seitdem im TV die Sendung über Zugriff von Daten kam, liest man hier von
den betroffenen Usern nichts mehr.

@KJKezteif
Bist Du jetzt erst in die Falle getrappt?


----------



## Engelchen78 (22 Januar 2010)

*abcload-Falle zugeschnappt!*

Ich bin heute dummerweise auf dieser blöden abcload Seite gelandet, auf der Suche nach Pdfdateien zum Download.
Hab mich angemeldet in der Annahme, dass die Seite kostenlos ist!!
Dann haben sie mir einen Bestätigungslink geschickt, die ich aber eigentlich nicht bestätigt habe, da ich anderweitig fündig geworden bin.
Plötzlich kam eine Mail mit der Aufforderung, 60 Euro zu zahlen und auch, dass ich nicht auf das Widerrufsrecht zurückgreifen kann, weil ich das angeblich ohne Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert hätte???????? Hab nirgends was gesehen!!!!
Kann mir einer Sagen, wie ich jetzt reagieren soll!
Ich habe auf der verbraucherzentral-Seite einen hübschen Musterbrief gefunden. Den werde ich denen jetzt schicken!
Bitte gebt mir einen Rat, was ich jetzt tun soll!!!
Ich habe ja hier schon einiges gelesen über abcload!!!!!!
Ich habe denen auch über das Kontaktformular geschrieben, dass ich trotzdem sofort widerrufe und ich das für Betrug halte, was die treiben!!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: abcload-Falle zugeschnappt!*



Engelchen78 schrieb:


> Plötzlich kam eine Mail mit der Aufforderung, 60 Euro zu zahlen und auch, dass ich nicht auf das Widerrufsrecht zurückgreifen kann, weil ich das angeblich ohne Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert hätte????????


Einen Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht kennt das deutsche Recht so nicht:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312g.html

Es ist klar, dass Du das gerne aus der Welt mailen würdest, aber Du solltest Dir über den Sinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Aboabzockern Gedanken machen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Engelchen78 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: abcload-Falle zugeschnappt!*

Ich hab ja jetzt schon eine Mail über dieses Kontaktformular geschickt!!!
Sollte ich jetzt gar nichts mehr tun oder doch lieber ein Einschreiben schicken!!! 
Ist echt doof jetzt!!! 
Mein Bruder meinte, ich hätte besser gar nicht reagieren sollen, aber jetzt hab ich ja schon ne Mail geschrieben!!!
Sollte ich da jetzt nicht doch besser ein Einschreiben schicken!!!
Hoffe du antwortest
Danke


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: abcload-Falle zugeschnappt!*



Engelchen78 schrieb:


> Sollte ich da jetzt nicht doch besser ein Einschreiben schicken!!!


Meinst du, das liest dort jemand? Ich würde das Porto lieber für eine Tasse Kaffee ausgeben!


Engelchen78 schrieb:


> Sollte ich jetzt gar nichts mehr tun


Ist eine sehr gute Idee! Und wenn diese B**** [äh.... ehrenwerte Geschäftsleute] dir mit dem päpstlichen Fegefeuer und dem Bannfluch drohen - be cool....:sun:

Du weisst ja: Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht - die wollen wir spielen :-D

NB: Google doch mal nach diesem "Unternehmen"! Bring aber dazu viel Zeit mit!:-D


----------



## tiffi (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

@Anna! Warum fragst Du so explizit,ob''erst jetzt''?
Hat sich irgendwas geändert? Haben diese Abzocker mittlerweile Tricks, von denen man wissen sollte?

Also ich ärgere mich auch seit einigen Wochen mit abcload rum.
Bekam nun auch eine''Mahnung''per Mail, witziger Weise wollen die immer nur die 60 Euro, trotz der entstandenen Zusatzkosten....die sind doch gar nicht soooo böse.:-D
Sie weisen auch auf die neue Vorratsdatenspeicherung hin, mit der es möglich ist, meine Adresse rauszufinden. Diese habe ich übrigens ganz ehrlich in die Anmeldeseite eingegeben, die haben sie also längst.
Ich habe jetzt wenigstens mal die Bank informiert, vielleicht kann man dadurch ja wirklich ein wenig stänkern.
Tja, das ist der Stand der Dinge.
Ich mache gar nix, bis ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht ins Haus flattert.
Aber nachdem ich alles hier durchlas, scheint das wohl nicht zu passieren.

Grüsse tiffi


----------



## Anna Renate (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Nun da Du hier noch nichts geschrieben hast, kam es mir so vor als ob Du
*jetzt erst *in die Falle getappt bist. Also vorige Woche oder so.
Anscheinend hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



tiffi schrieb:


> Ich mache gar nix, bis ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht ins Haus flattert.
> Aber nachdem ich alles hier durchlas, scheint das wohl nicht zu passieren.



Es wird millionenfach damit gedroht. Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist aber erheblich wahrscheinlicher
 als das so ein gelber Umschlag auftaucht. 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Anna Renate (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe mich gewundert, dass es die Seite abcload noch immer gibt.
Jetzt steht eindeutig, das es 60 Euro im Jahr kostet.* Jetzt.
*Wenn ich das sehe das da Freeware angeboten wird für teures Geld.
Keiner macht was gegen diese Abzocker.


----------



## tiffi (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Na so eindeutig stand das zu meiner Anmeldezeit nicht da, wenn überhaupt? Bin ja nicht blind und hätte die Finger von gelassen.
Wenn man sich über google da hingeklickt hat, ist man wohl auf eine manipulierte Seite geleitet worden, wo die Kosten nicht ins Auge sprangen, was sie aber müßten!!!
Darüber hinaus wollten sie mir ja mein Widerrufsrecht absprechen, weil ich auf dieses angeblich verzichtet habe. Dieses soll bei Internetverträgen gesetzlich gar nicht möglich sein. Ich habe widersprochen.
Es bleibt spannend.

Grüsse tiffi


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Jetzt steht eindeutig, das es 60 Euro im Jahr kostet.



Ja, es steht auf der Eingangswebseite.

Aber weisst Du, über welche Links man evtl. auf die Anmeldewebseite gelotst wird? - Auf der Webseite, wo man in der Eingabemaske die Daten eingibt, steht es nur noch in unauffälliger Kleinstschrift. Das aber ist das juristisch entscheidende. Der Preishinweis hat angebotsbezogen platziert zu sein.


----------



## Anna Renate (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Bei uns stand es damals auch nicht, dass es was kostet.
Ich habe bei Google die HP von abcload gefunden.
Deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben, dass es jetzt da steht.
Die Seite wo mein Mann damals drauf war, sah genauso aus, wie diese
die ich eben gefunden habe.
Sicher ist es möglich, dass man auf eine andere Seite gelotst wird.
Da müsste man sich mal eine Software aussuchen, die auf der Hauptseite
angeboten wird. Ich versuche das mal.


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Konkret:

Die Eingangswebseite ist für unsere schlafmützigen Behörden, damit zigtausende Strafanzeigen wegen Betrugs gelocht und abgeheftet werden.

Die "Kunden", deren persönliche Daten man phischen will, werden unauffällig durch Hintertüren reingeschleust. Bei den Hintertüren steht der Preis unter der Fußmatte.


----------



## Anna Renate (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe eben versucht Software, die abcload anbietet, irgendwo
runterzuladen. Auf die Seite von abcload bin ich nicht gekommen.
Aber eins habe ich entdeckt. Ich wollte eine andere Software testen und bin
dann auf Computerbild gelandet. Dort habe ich weitergeklickt.
Die Software ist freeware. Dann hies es ich solle mich mit den Lizensbestimmungen einverstanden erklären. Als ich geschaut habe, hies es
man muss dafür 30 Euro bezahlen. Das war dann die Seite von mag affee?
Ich weis es nicht mehr.
Wenn ich was runterladen will, gehe ich in die Suchfunktion download und frage nach ob die Software wirklich kostenlos ist. Da habe ich schon
eine überraschende Antworten dazu gelesen.


----------



## piratenfreundin (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallöchen!
Und schon wieder eine frische Mail mit einer netten Aufforderung das Geld auf ein neues Konto zu senden.
Habe aber gleich die neue Bank Sparkasse Bremerhaven angemailt mit dem Text : Verdacht illegale Geschäfte !!
Mal abwarten !!!
LG:wall:


----------



## Anna Renate (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Aha, ich dachte die wären mitlerweile eingeschlafen.
Ein Tipp von mir, ändere Deine Mail Adresse und lösche die alte Adresse.
Ist zwar je nachdem etwas langwierig aber so bist Du sie los.


----------



## piratenfreundin (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

So sehr belastet mich eine gelegentliche Mail nicht . Das Gute ist , ich kann sofort die neue Bank anschreiben und dann bekommen sie Schwierigkeiten mit diesem Konto . Habe auch schon von einigen Banken nette Rückmeldungen erhalten - also da warte ich mal ab was sich noch so tut !!!
LG


----------



## leafu (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

bin ebenfalls über die antivir download suche auf abcload hereingefallen, habe direkt widerspruch eingelegt per mail und einschreiben, bisher kamen 2 Mahnungen per Mail, habe die Dresdner Bank angeschrieben mit dem Brief der Verbraucherzentrale und heute kam die Mail über die Mitteilung der Bankverbindung, werde jetzt auch noch die neue Bank informieren, mal abwarten,...


----------



## Tomiomi (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo 
Auch ich bin im Dezember reingefallen,Habe jetzt mal die neue Bank angeschrieben .
Wie meine vor Schreiber, mal schauen was jetzt geht .


----------



## tiffi (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Schönen Sonntag...

hatte auch die Mail im Kasten mit der geänderten Bankverbindung...und der freundlichen Bitte, ggf.stattfindene Rückbuchungen auf das neue Konto zu überweisen... na sicher!!!
...aber immerhin hat die Info an die Bank was gebracht, werd das gleich für die neue Bank auch fertigmachen....

LG...


----------



## Anna Renate (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ihr seid spitze. :-D


----------



## piratenfreundin (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hat geklappt - eben kam eine Mail von der Bank :
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> Sehr geehrte  .................
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre EMail und Ihre Informationen über die Premium Software
> GmbH.
> ...


----------



## Anna Renate (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Super. Bis das die wieder die Bank wechseln.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Macht nix. Dann geht eben das nächste Schreiben raus.
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Anna Renate (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Nanu, ich habe eine Nachricht erhalten, dass hier ein User Namens,
AnwältinHH geantwortet hat.
Ist der Beitrag gelöscht worden?


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Anwältin HH ... Ist der Beitrag gelöscht worden?


Ist erst seit gestern hier angemeldet und bei neuen Mitgliedern müssen die Mods hier besonders gut hinsichtlich der NUB Obacht geben.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Der Hauptgrund, in eine Einschüchterungsfalle zu tappen, ist Unerfahrenheit und Leichtgläubigkeit.

Dieses Forum hat mehr als vier Jahren Erfahrung mit dem Problem. Die Tipps hier sind tausendfach bewährt.

Jetzt von einem Eigenwerbungsbeitrag eines Erstposters sinnvolle Hilfen erwarten zu wollen, ist hoffnungslos verpeilt. Sorry, aber das ist so.


----------



## Anna Renate (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Ihr macht das schon richtig.
Ich wusste nicht, das es der erste Beitrag eines User war.
Stutzig wurde ich, als ich Anwältin las. Das ist ein Username, der 
irgendwie komisch ist.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Genau das, irgendwie komisch.

Manche fallen einmal rein, schmeißen den Mahndrohmüll wech und freuen sich des Lebens.

Andere finden noch "Berater" und "Helfer", die ihnen noch was Anderes aufschwatzen.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Stutzig wurde ich, als ich Anwältin las.


Ein ziemlich dummdreister Versuch, die Bekanntheit dieses Forums zur Eigenwerbung für überflüssige
 und natürlich kostenpflichtige Dienste  zu mißbrauchen.


----------



## Anna Renate (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Unmöglich so was. Gut das ihr da gehandelt habt.


----------



## m59st (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: abcload-Falle zugeschnappt!*

..Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten





Engelchen78 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dummerweise auf dieser blöden abcload Seite gelandet, auf der Suche nach Pdfdateien zum Download.
> Hab mich angemeldet in der Annahme, dass die Seite kostenlos ist!!
> Dann haben sie mir einen Bestätigungslink geschickt, die ich aber eigentlich nicht bestätigt habe, da ich anderweitig fündig geworden bin.
> Plötzlich kam eine Mail mit der Aufforderung, 60 Euro zu zahlen und auch, dass ich nicht auf das Widerrufsrecht zurückgreifen kann, weil ich das angeblich ohne Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert hätte???????? Hab nirgends was gesehen!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lancelot (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute nach mehrmaligen Mahnungen per Email per Post die "letzte Mahnung" zur Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Dort ist aber die Rede vom Jahresabo bei My-Downloads.de und auch die Firma heisst nun anders, ebenso ist die Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer neu. Haben die ne neue Homepage und heissen nun anders? Weis da jemand was drüber?


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Lancelot schrieb:


> Dort ist aber die Rede vom Jahresabo bei My-Downloads.de und auch die Firma heisst nun anders, ebenso ist die Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer neu.


In Nutzlosbetreiberkreisen hat nichts  Bestand.  Namen und Aussehen wechseln 
schneller als saubere Menschen ihre Unterwäsche wechseln. 

Die Namen sind genauso belanglos wie der Mahnmüll. 
Spamfilter und Wertstofftonne  sind geeignete Endlagerstätten


----------



## m59st (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Lancelot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe heute nach mehrmaligen Mahnungen per Email per Post die "letzte Mahnung" zur Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Dort ist aber die Rede vom Jahresabo bei My-Downloads.de und auch die Firma heisst nun anders, ebenso ist die Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer neu. Haben die ne neue Homepage und heissen nun anders? Weis da jemand was drüber?


hallo erst mal alle, die sich mit solcherlei Machenschaften die nerven aufreiben und sogar teilweise nicht in den schlaf mehr lommen.
Mir ging es 2009 so mit der Pseudofirma-Download.de.
Leider habe ich aus Unwissenheit glaube so um die 90 euro bezahlt und bis heute davon kein Nutzen gehabt.
die haben auch nach mehreren mahnungen ihre Bankvrbindung geändert.Leider wußte ich nicht bescheid über solche tricks und gab dem Drohgebärde nach.Jetzt dank eurer aller tipps zahle ich bei abcload nicht mehr,mal sehen wie lange das Drohgerassel bei mir geht.Durch viele mitgeschädigte hoffe ich das es nicht bis ende 2010 geht---Wer hat Erfahrung wie lange dauert das "aussitzen"? mit gruß an alle


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



m59st schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrung wie lange dauert das "aussitzen"?


Das ist sehr unterschiedlich.  Es gibt keine  Standardwerte dafür.
Nimm es locker:  >>  http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## Lancelot (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> In Nutzlosbetreiberkreisen hat nichts  Bestand.  Namen und Aussehen wechseln
> schneller als saubere Menschen ihre Unterwäsche wechseln.
> 
> Die Namen sind genauso belanglos wie der Mahnmüll.
> Spamfilter und Wertstofftonne  sind geeignete Endlagerstätten



Was mich stutzig macht, ist, dass es sowohl abcload.de als auch my-downloads.de gibt. Ich bin aber nur bei abcload.de reingefallen. My-downloads.de kenne ich gar nicht und habe mich dort auch nie angemeldet. Und jetzt erhalte ich von denen Post und nicht von denen von abcload.de. Geben die untereinander die Adressen weiter? Sollte ich mich bei denen schriftlich melden?


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Lancelot schrieb:


> Geben die untereinander die Adressen weiter?


ja


Lancelot schrieb:


> Sollte ich mich bei denen schriftlich melden?


Wozu? Welcher Straßenköter kläfft ist völlig egal. Keiner kriegt ein Leberwurstbrötchen


----------



## m59st (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Jetzt das neueste von abcload, für alle!
Neues schreiben mit der Überschrift "Wichtige Zahlungsinformation"der FA abcload.de
Die haben wieder ne neue Bankverbindung ausgebudellt und das mit einem besseren "Kundenservice" begründet-wie jetzt-schau mal an.
Sehr komisch sind jetz in Sparkasse Bremerhaven in Ungnade gefallen und jetzt bei
LZO  Oldenburg  angemeldet.
Dismal war keine neue pdf-Zahlungsansage dabei-nur das bei der alten Bankverbindung bei SK Bremerhaven die Zahlungen retoure gerechnet werden.Da werden die wohl ihr Konto gekündigt bekommen haben-wegen der Beschwerden aller Nichteinzahler


----------



## piratenfreundin (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Habe auch eben die Mail mit der neuen Bankverbindung bekommen und natürlich gleich eine Mail ( Anzeige über illegale Geschäfte ) an die LZO geschickt ! :-p
LG


----------



## m59st (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Sagt mal wo habt Ihr die Serviceadresse der LZO her ?
Habe unter Oldenburg gesucht und was ist LZO denn für ein Geldinstitut,habe ich noch nirgens gehört-wohl so ne Brivatbank,oderso bei denen die noch nicht in Verruf gekommen sind-mal sehen wie lange noch -ich würde auch hin schreiben und da mal bescheid stoßen über ihre feine "Klientel" Da wäre ich ja dann nicht alleine auf weiter Flur.  LG icke


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



m59st schrieb:


> und was ist LZO denn für ein Geldinstitut


https://banking.lzo.com/cgi/anfang.cgi


> Landessparkasse zu Oldenburg
> Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts
> Berliner Platz 1
> 26123 Oldenburg


nix *P*rivatbank...


----------



## piratenfreundin (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



> *Unsere Anschrift*
> 
> *Schriftlicher Kontakt mit uns*
> 
> ...


 
Laut Internetseite    https://banking.lzo.com/cgi/anfang.cgi

LG


----------



## m59st (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> https://banking.lzo.com/cgi/anfang.cgi
> 
> nix *P*rivatbank...


Danke für die Info-da wäre ich nich drauf gekommen auf die Bezeichnung "zu Oldenburg " Da habe ich wieder was gelernt,na da ich nicht aus der Ecke stamme,kannte ich das nicht. LG icke


----------



## mookie (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo

Ist hier zufällig ein Rechtsanwalt aus Deutschland am Lesen?

Zumindest nach österreichischen Recht verstoßen abcload.de scheinbar (bin derzeit nur Jus-student) gegen die Impressumspflicht, da sie folgenden Abschnitt mißachten:

§ 5 Abs. 1 E-Commerce-Gesetz (ECG) 
_3. Angaben, auf Grund deren die Nutzer mit ihm rasch und unmittelbar in Verbindung treten können, einschließlich seiner elektronischen Postadresse;_ 

Sie geben zwar eine Kontaktmail an. Dies öffnet jedoch nur eine Seite mit dem ausschließlich registrierte Benutzer Kontakt aufnehmen können. Nutzer von Webseiten sind jedoch nicht nur registrierte Benutzer sondern auch normale Webuser, weswegen oben genannte Ziffer nicht erfüllt ist.

Müsste in Deutschland ähnlich sein und vielleicht macht sich ja ein Profi den Spaß und schaut was dabei herauskommt, wenn man diesem Vergehen nachgeht (hab was gelesen von bis zu 50 000 € Strafe in Deutschland wenn die Impressumspflicht verletzt wird). Wäre doch sicher sehr PR wirksam diese Firma erfolgreich zu verklagen, so oft wie die bei allen möglichen Sendungen im TV genannt werden 

Lg


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

In Deutschland ist man als Privatperson nicht klagebefugt nach § 13 UKlaG. Das können nur Verbraucherschutz- und Wettbewerbsverbände, oder Wettbewerber (Betreiber ähnlicher Webseiten etwa).

Abmahnungen und Unterlassungsklagen gegen Nutzlosanbieter tragen immer ein gewisses Kostenrisiko, wenn die "Firma" dann Insolvenz anmeldet etc., bleibt man auf den Rechtskosten sitzen.


----------



## blauer Vogel (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo bin auch auf die Seite reingefallen habe 2 Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen und eine Mahnung die ist am 10.2.2010 abgelaufen. Dann wurde 2 mal die Bankverbindung geändert Jetzt sind sie bei der Lzo habe bei der Bank angerufen die Rechtsabteilung kümmert sich schon darum .Widerspruch habe ich auch eingelegt mal sehen was kommt.
Habe mir jetzt bei .computerbild.de   das Programm Abzockservice runtergeladen damit ich nicht noch mal auf eine Solche Seite Reinfalle.
Bis Dann
Blauer Vogel


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Widerspruch habe ich auch eingelegt mal sehen was kommt.


Wozu?  Wo kein Vertrag besteht, braucht auch nicht widersprochen werden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



blauer Vogel schrieb:


> mal sehen was kommt.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121



blauer Vogel schrieb:


> das Programm Abzockservice runtergeladen damit ich nicht noch mal auf eine Solche Seite Reinfalle.


Sicherer ist brain 1.0 und  den Unterschied in Google zwischen Werbung und  echten Treffern zu beachten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## KJKezteif (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bremen ZwSt. Bremerhaven teilt mir  am 25. Febr. 2010 mit (970 Js 44298/09):

Ermittlungsverfahren gegen [...] (Premium Software  - ABCLoad):
"In dem obigen Ermittlungsverfahren  wird  . . . .  mitgeteilt, dass die Ermittlungen noch nicht abgeschlossen sind."

Außerdem:
Nachdem  Dresdner Bank und Stadtsparkasse Oldenburg die Verbindung gekündigt haben, ist jetzt die "LZO Oldenburg die neue Babnkverbindung". 

Ich werde auch die LZO Oldenburg über die Praktiken von Premium Software informieren.

Klaus Fietzek

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

"Begonnen, aber nicht abgeschlossen" heißt wohl: Schon gelocht, aber nicht abgeheftet.


----------



## curth (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo an Alle im Forum,

bin auch bei abcload in die ABO-Falle reingefallen. War das erste Mal in meiner langjährigen www-Kariere. Ich gehe nicht weiter auf viele Beispiele ein, warum K e i n e r zahlen braucht. Die Internetabzocker machen bei allen ihren Geschäften trotzdem noch so viele Fehler (bewußt - sonst funktioniert das alles nicht!), daß sie immer den Kürzeren ziehen. Nur ein Beispiel - ist aber das wichtigste: Keiner erhält eine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung nach Fernabsatzverträgen, wie es vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben ist! Das muß bei Internetverträgen separat schriftlich erfolgen (z.B. per E-Mail mit dem Verragsabschluß). Selbst wer mit seinem Häkchenmachen auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet - rechtlich unwirksam! Widerrufsselbstverzicht ist der blanke Blödsinn! Nach § 312 f BGB hat jeder Vertragspartner ein 14 tägiges Widerspruchsrecht - o h n e Einschränkungen! Spätestens 14 Tage nach Erhalt der Belehrung muß man also seinen Widerspruch geltend gemacht haben. Da aber keine eine separate Belehrung erhalten hat, kann man auch weiterhin und in Zukunft widerrufen. Übrigens, eine Belehrung auf der Internetseite, in den AGB's etc. ist unwirksam und rechtlich unzulässig, da Internetseiten dynamisch sind - d.h., jederzeit abänderbar... Fazit: ein ordentlicer Widerruf genügt, evtl. Einschreiben mit Rückschein (obwohl auch das nicht zwingend ist, aber sicher) - auch wenn die Herrschaften den Brief nicht annehmen...

Keine sinnlosen Kontakte und "Brieffreundschaften" mit den Herrschaften führen! Das bringt nichts! Wer sich registriert hat, evtl. E-Mail-Adresse ändern (Kontakt über Schriftverkehr mögen diese Leute nicht auf Ewigkeit, kostet Denen Zeit und Geld/Porto und Ihr werdet nicht mit E-Mails zugemüllt!). Sehr hilfreich ist Info an die Geldinstitute - es werden den Leuten immer wieder in regelmäßigen Abständen die Konten gekündigt... 

So, jetzt gebe ich Euch noch ausführlich was aus dem Netz zur Info. Damit dürfte dann auch wohl dem "Ängstlichsten" klar sein, daß er n i c h t zahlt!!! Hoffentlich darf ich in dem Beitrag so viele Zeilen verarbeiten..

Lest gut und viele Grüße von curth.

[ edit ]

Der Link reicht  ( Modinfo) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## curth (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



curth schrieb:


> bin auch bei abcload in die ABO-Falle reingefallen. War das erste Mal in meiner *langjährigen* www-Kariere.



Dann solltest du langsam   den Unterschied zwischen echten Treffern und  Werbung kennen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## curth (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi webwatcher,

schade, daß Du die etwas ausführlichen Info's den usern vorenthältst - meiner Meinung nach sehr umfassend, informativ und hilfreich für ALLE. Es sollte der "Aufklärung" zur Rechtssicherheit dienen. 

Und übrigens, als mir das mit abcload "passierte", war da nichts mit "in Richtung Werbung" oder so. An dem Tag war die Seite mit anderen Seiten ganz fieß verlinkt. Mein Fehler war ganz schlicht und einfach meine "Registrierung" zu der kostenlos offerierten FREEWARE. Aber ich hatte mich schon mal vor längerer Zeit bei anderer Freeware-Downloaden registriert (da hingen updates u.a. Infos noch dran etc.), wo alles o.k. war... Da war ich jetzt zu unaufmerksam! Passiert mir mit Sicherheit nicht wieder!!

Schönen Tag noch,

curth


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



curth schrieb:


> schade, daß Du die etwas ausführlichen Info's den usern vorenthältst - meiner Meinung nach sehr umfassend, informativ und hilfreich für ALLE.



Habe mir erlaubt, die aus *diesem*  Forum *raubkopierten* und  per copy/paste  geposteten 
  Infos durch den Link auf den Orginalbeitrag zu ersetzen.

*Für DAUs: drauf klicken>>> * http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html 
vom  10.10.*2007* Stand dieser Informationen: 24. Juli 2009

Noch irgendwelche Einwände? Wenn ja, hier kannst du den Autor kontaktieren 
*Für DAUs: drauf klicken>>> * http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php

Wer noch ausführlichere  Infos haben möchte:

*Für DAUs: drauf klicken>>> * http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


----------



## curth (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi webwatcher,

kein Problem - absolut o.k., auch daß Du den Link nochmals z.K. gibst! Ich wollte einfach die vielen "Fragesteller" (auch zukünftige!) mit den Infos aus dem Forum (siehe der entspr. Link) nochmals grunsätzlich informieren, weil dort ALLES zum Verhalten beim Reintappen in ABO-Fallen steht. "Raubkopie" war nicht meine Absicht... Du hast absolut Recht. Manche "geschädigten" User haben plötzlich ein Problem und stürzen dann in die Foren und fragen, fragen, fragen - obwohl alle Antworten schon zu finden sind. Wenn sie in Ruhe erst mal lesen würden, stellten sie fest, daß sich viele ihrer Fragen von selbst klären. Das kann schon manchmal nerven...

Eure verlinkten Aufklärungen sind Spitze und sehr hilfreich! Weiter so!

Gruß, curth


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



curth schrieb:


> Manche "geschädigten" User haben plötzlich ein Problem und stürzen dann in die Foren und fragen, fragen, fragen - obwohl alle Antworten schon zu finden sind.


Das sind wir seit Jahren gewöhnt und  haben uns damit abgefunden, sonst hätten wir   das
 Forum schon längst geschlossen. 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## tiffi (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe heute Post im Briefkasten gehabt von RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment GmbH, die als Inkassofirma für abc-load, bzw.Premium Software GmbH auftreten.
Immerhin habe ich nun schon 99 Euro offenen Betrag angehäuft, angeblich.
Hartnäckig sind die ja. Na ich auch.
Nun, wollt Euch nur auf dem Laufenden halten.
Schönens WE


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



tiffi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Post im Briefkasten gehabt von RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment GmbH,


Kann problemlos mit dem normalen Werbemüll zusammen entsorgt werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



tiffi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Post im Briefkasten gehabt von RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment GmbH


Das geht wohl Tausenden und Abertausenden von Usern heute so. Allein in meiner Nachbarschaft sind vier RAZ-Briefe und zwei des Berliner DZ-Irrwischs angekommen.

Wie im Vorposting bereits erwähnt, können diese Wischs in den Altpapiercontainer wandern. Hoffentlich ist deiner groß genug, denn es wird noch einige Zeit weitergehen mit dem dünnpfiffigen Drohgeschreibsel so in dieser Art:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Das geht wohl Tausenden und Abertausenden von Usern heute so. Allein in meiner Nachbarschaft sind vier RAZ-Briefe und zwei des Berliner DZ-Irrwischs angekommen.



Wen wundert´s, dass  die letzten Hemmschwellen der Inkassostalker ( sofern je vorhanden) 
nach dem  Persilschein für Katja Günther endgültig gefallen sind. Die Sta München
 wird sicher auf  jeder Ferrariparty überschwänglich  gefeiert.


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Erste Schriftliche Mahnung von abcload!!! - Seite 9 - netzwelt.de Forum


			
				Kraut55 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Bankverbindung:
> 
> Bank Volksbank Wildeshauser Geest eG
> Empfänger Premium Software GmbH
> ...



:dafuer:


----------



## astronal (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Hallo an alle :-D,

es geht wieder los.
Nachdem ich ein halbes Jahr nichts von abc load / Premium Software GmbH (außer Infoschreiben über neue Bankverbindungen) gehört habe, geht es jetzt wieder los.
Seit gestern bekomme ich wieder Drohungen per email. Sie wollen rechtliche Schritte gegen mich einleiten, sollte ich nicht binnen 10 Tage bezahlen.
Allerdings haben sie mir bisher gar nicht geschrieben wie viel ich ihnen "schulde".
Aber ich bin mir sicher das wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen ;o).

Kann ich mich eigentlich gegen diesen Email-Terror rechtlich schützen?
Kann man die Firma verklagen dieses zu unterlassen?

Die Nachrichten von meinem Spamordner vernichten zu lassen traue ich mich nicht.:-?

allen noch einen schönen Tag
lg


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*



astronal schrieb:


> Kann ich mich eigentlich gegen diesen Email-Terror rechtlich schützen?


Nicht in Deutschland 


astronal schrieb:


> Kann man die Firma verklagen dieses zu unterlassen?


Theoretisch schon, ist hoher Aufwand und  mit Kostenrisiko verbunden 


astronal schrieb:


> Die Nachrichten von meinem Spamordner vernichten zu lassen traue ich mich nicht.:-?


Schaust du ständig in deinen Mülleimer? 

PS: du bist einer von zigtausenden, die an diesem Wochenende mit dem Mahndrohmüll belästigt  worden sind.


----------



## Anna Renate (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Wechsle einfach Deine Mail Adresse. Mach Dir keine Sorgen es wird
sicher nichts passieren. Du kannst auch je nach Mail Programm den
Absender auf ignorieren stellen. 
Ansonsten, wenn die Drohungen massiv werden, nimm einen Anwalt.
Ich hoffe Du hast eine Rechtschutzversicherung.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wenn die Drohungen massiv werden, nimm einen Anwalt..


Wenn Nachbars Köter kläfft, rennt man auch nicht gleich zum Anwalt, sondern höchstens 
wenn er beißt und  das haben die noch nie getan.  



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast eine Rechtschutzversicherung.


Kaum eine  Rechtsschutzversicherung übernimmt das 

Kommt mal wieder runter und beruhigt euch.


----------



## Anna Renate (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Hallo ich versuche nur Tipps zu geben.
Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht mich.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit mal bei der Vericherung nachzufragen, wieweit sie einem helfen.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Hallo ich versuche nur Tipps zu geben.


 Zum Anwalt zu rennen ist kein sinnvoller Rat


----------



## astronal (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Hey ich wollte hier niemanden zu Streitgesprächern bringen.

Meine Frage nach dem rechtlichen Schutz war grundsätzlich gemeint.
Bisher hatte ich ja nicht die Absicht zum Anwalt zu gehen.

Auf meine Frage habe ich ja eine Antwort erhalten, Vielen Dank dafür.

Übrigends, gut zu wissen das es noch mehr gibt, die erneut mit Drohungen zu gemailt wurden.
Da ich nicht ständiger Besucher dieser Seite bin, hatte ich das Gefühl das es recht ruhig geworden ist um diese Thema.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*



astronal schrieb:


> Da ich nicht ständiger Besucher dieser Seite bin, hatte ich das Gefühl das es recht ruhig geworden ist um diese Thema.


War es auch, an diesem Wochenende ist wohl wieder mal losgemüllt worden.
Offensichtlich läuft es nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Wer sich dafür interessiert, wie  das "Geschäftsmodell" Nutzlosabzocke funktioniert
 und  wo man ansetzen  müßte,  sollte sich das hier durchlesen 

>> Abzocke und kein Ende. Was ist zu tun - Antispam Wiki


----------



## blauer Vogel (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: abcload.de*

Hallo auch ich habe eine Email bekommen mit der Aufforderung in 14 Tagen zu zahlen 
die bekam ich an Himmelfahrt. Am Montag bekam ich eine neue Email mit der Aufforderung in 7 Tagen zu zahlen das widerspricht sich doch oder. Hier der Brief


> wie wir aus Ihren Mails und Reaktionen entnehmen können, sind Sie sich nicht sicher bei uns etwas runtergeladen oder Ihre Daten angegeben zu haben. Daher führen wir nochmal auf, welche Daten Sie bei uns wissentlich hinterlassen haben, einmal durch Ihre Eingabe und die Daten Ihres Computers, wodurch wir Sie letztenendes identifizieren können.
> 
> Sie haben sich am 20.1.2010 bei abcload.de - Hier bekommen Sie alle Downloads! angemeldet, gesucht haben Sie nach dem Programm "Adobe Reader 9", dies und alle anderen Freeware Programme haben Sie nach dem Abschluss des Vertrags bei uns herunterladen können, ob Sie davon Gebrauch gemacht haben oder nicht ist nicht von Belangen, denn es wurde kein gültiger Widerruf eingereicht, sodass ein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Und was sagt ihr dazu


----------



## Anna Renate (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

*


Captain Picard schrieb:



			Wer sich dafür interessiert, wie  das "Geschäftsmodell" Nutzlosabzocke funktioniert
 und  wo man ansetzen  müßte,  sollte sich das hier durchlesen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Captain Picard schrieb:


> >> Abzocke und kein Ende. Was ist zu tun - Antispam Wiki



Da kann man eigentlich nichts zu sagen außer hier ein bisschen lesen.


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: abcload.de*



blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr dazu


Dass es Unsinn ist. Lies dir  diesen oder irgendeinen der anderen  Threads durch.
 Das Nutzlosabzockegewäsch wird seit fünf Jahren viele hundertmale durchgekaut.
Seit langem gibt  dazu nur zu sagen: : "Vergiss es "
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren.



Kläffende Köter auf der Strasse  kriegen keine Leberwurstbrötchen.


----------



## Nowalis (18 Mai 2010)

*Problem mit abcload.de*

Hi

ich hab ein echtes Problem: 
ich habe von abcload eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und sie haben mir gedroht ihren Rechtsanwalt oder ein Inkassobüro einzuschalten, wenn ich nicht innerhalb von 10 tagen zahle.
Ich weiss jetz nicht was ich tun soll. Sie haben mir meine angelichen Anmeldedaten geschickt, aber diese stimmen nicht ganz.
Die Stadt und mein Vor- und Nachnahme sind richtig die Straße und die Hausnummer aber nicht. Ebenso stimmt mein Geburtstdatum nicht.
Ich habe mich da nie angemeldet, habe nur einmal irgendsowas ausgefüllt und als was mit Kreditkartennummern kam, habe ich die Anmeldung abgebrochen.

Was soll ich jetz machen? Wär sehr schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für jeden Tipp

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nowalis


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem mit abcload.de*



Nowalis schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetz machen?


Lies diesen Thread an den dein Posting angehängt wurde.
 Es ist alles schon dutzende Male  durchgekaut worden


----------



## blauer Vogel (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem mit abcload.de*

Habe mich im Januar dort ausversehen angemeldet habe schon mehrere Emailös bekommen und auch einen Brief von Katja Günther mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Am besten du legst erstmal widerspruch ein weil das darf man innerhalb 14 tagen mir drohen die jetzt mit Rechtsanwalt bis dann


----------



## technofreak (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem mit abcload.de*



blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Am besten du legst erstmal widerspruch ein weil das darf man innerhalb 14 tagen


Unsinn, da überhaupt kein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist.  



blauer Vogel schrieb:


> mir drohen die jetzt mit Rechtsanwalt bis dann


Und? bezahlte Drohkasperle die genau wie die Inkassokasper keinerlei Sonderrechte  haben
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/

Empfehle dir die  Infos und Grundsatzartikel  durchzulesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem mit abcload.de*



blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Habe mich im Januar dort ausversehen angemeldet habe schon mehrere Emailös bekommen und auch einen Brief von [RA´in] mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Am besten du legst erstmal widerspruch ein weil das darf man innerhalb 14 tagen mir drohen die jetzt mit Rechtsanwalt bis dann


Wozu soll der Widerspruch gut sein? Wir hier (und auch die meisten Verbraucherzentralen) raten nicht dazu und das hat auch noch nie geschadet. Die Frau [RA´in] ist Rechtsanwalt, wie soll da noch wirklich noch mit gedroht werden. Darüber hinaus wäre eine echte Drohung, wenn dir z. B. einer ´ne Motorradgang oder ein Inkasso aus Moskau ans Haus schicken würde.
Nichts wird passieren aber auch gar nichts! Erfahrungsgemäß sieht die weitere Abfolge so aus: > klick hier <, ob mit oder ohne Widerspruch. Bei dir kämen mir allerdings ohnehin Bedenken, da du dich ja dort angemeldet hattest. Mit Widersprüchen spielt man den Forderungsstellern nur bei deren Argumentation zu.


----------



## technofreak (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem mit abcload.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bei dir kämen mir allerdings ohnehin Bedenken, da du dich ja dort angemeldet hattest. Mit Widersprüchen spielt man den Forderungsstellern nur bei deren Argumentation zu.


Selbst das hat die Nutzlosbranche noch nie ausgenutzt. Sie lebt  von den 10-30%, die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit "freiwillig" bezahlen  und  hält sich nicht mit einzelnen "Problemfällen" auf. Bei Millionen von Mahndrohmüllschreiben  und sinnlosen Widersprüchen wird nicht nach einzelnen Peanuts  gesucht. 
Zur Zahlung gezwungen werden konnte in fünf Jahren Nutzlosabzocke noch nie jemand.
Was als angebliche Siegesurteile verkauft wird, kann hier nachgelesen werden 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## blauer Vogel (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem mit abcload.de*

[ edit]  


Habe heute schon wiededr eine MAIL bekommen mit neuer Kontonummer
gleich wieder die Bank anschreiben. Hier die Adresse und das Schreiben.

Bis dann blauer Vogel

[ edit]


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Wie arbeiten Zahlungserpresser heute? So sehen die aktuellen Drohschreiben aus:


> Sehr geehrter Herr # #,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an dem kostenpflichtigen Angebot von www.abcload.de.
> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung am ##.4.2010 sind nunmehr zwei Wochen verstrichen,
> ...


Gut ist immerhin, dass in den Drohschreiben der Fallgrubenzugang über Landing-Seiten dokumentiert wird. Wenigstens das.

Der Passus mit dem erklärten Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht ist gesetzwidrig.

Der Gesetzesparagraph wird falsch verwendet, weil genau der Teil geändert wurde, um Opfer von Einschüchterungsfallen besser zu schützen.

Die Zahlungserpresserbanden machen einfach genau so weiter wie vor der Gesetzesänderung. Die rechtsunsicheren Opfer wissen das eh' nicht. Das Geschäft brummt.

"Unternehmer" dürfen lügen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Anzeigen helfen nicht. Der Staatsanwalt wird alles ganz normal finden ...


----------



## technofreak (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Staatsanwalt wird alles ganz normal finden ...



Staatsanwälte verhöhnen Betroffene:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html#post308518


> Allerdings könne Opfern von Abofallen im Internet „ohne weiteres zugemutet werden“, sich einer möglichen zivilgerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung zu stellen.


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Der Wahnsinn hat bei den Juristen System. Maßstab der Beurteilung ist oft der durchschnittlich verständige Verbraucher.

Der schaut beim Betreten eines Geschäftes auch unter der Fußmatte nach, ob dort kleingedruckt vielleicht ein Preis für ein Vertragsangebot steht, wenn man auf der Matte seine Schuhe reibt.

Mit dieser Definition sind alle Einschüchterungsfallen legaler Betrug. Wenn an einer Stelle ein Preis steht, wo niemand nachsehen soll und auch nicht tut, ist alles gut.

Gekniffen sind die Schwachen der Gesellschaft, Kinder, Jugendliche und allgemein Rechtsunsichere. Die werden mafiös organisierten Banden regelrecht zum Fraß überlassen.


----------



## wahlhesse (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*



dvill schrieb:


> Gekniffen sind die Schwachen der Gesellschaft, Kinder, Jugendliche und allgemein Rechtsunsichere. Die werden mafiös organisierten Banden regelrecht zum Fraß überlassen.



Gekniffen sind nicht nur die Schwachen, sondern sogar ansonsten intelligente und gebildete Menschen, welche schlicht an das Gute im Menschen glauben und sich derartige Spitzfindigkeiten nicht vorstellen können. Somit ist die Zielgruppe für legalen Betrug riesig. Und die legalen Betrüger aller couleur profitieren davon, gedeckt von Politik und Rechtsprechung.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Das ist grundsätzlich richtig. Aber die gebildeteren Fallenopfer durchschauen das Kasperle-Inkasso, schmeißen den Müll weg und bleiben weitgehend schadlos.

Die anderen haben echte Angst und durchleben schlimme Tage. Sie sollen ja einen solchen Schrecken bekommen, dass sie "freiwillig" eine überflüssige Lösegeldzahlung leisten.

Das treibt sie in eine gefühlte Notlage. Für Betroffene ist die Zahlungserpressung von Einschüchterungsfallenbetreibern so schrecklich wie jede andere Erpressung auch.


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Fernsehbericht Radio Bremen TV
*
**[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7r3nlgTmMM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Die abc-load-Abzocke der Premium Software GmbH[/nomedia]*


----------



## Anna Renate (29 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Danke. Sehr interessant.


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle abcload.de - RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment*

Jetzt soll wohl das Weihnachtsgeld zusammengepresst werden:

http://www.muenchnersingles.de/forum/topic/236086


> Sollten Sie nicht unverzüglich die Rechnung begleichen, werden Kosten in Höhe von 500,00€ oder mehr auf Sie zukommen.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf den offenen Gesamtbetrag zu überweisen:
> 
> ...


Gemäß Handelsregister ist der Verein umgezogen:


> Amtsgericht Bremen Aktenzeichen: HRB 26682 HB 	Bekannt gemacht am: 05.11.2010 22:00 Uhr
> 
> In ().
> gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2011)

Die StA Oldenburg stellte grad mal kurz das Ermittlungsverfahren i.S. "abcload.de" ein, da "sich auf der Startseite ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die entstehenden Kosten i.H.v. 60 Euro befindet, der farblich noch dazu hervorgehoben und für jeden Nutzer problemlos zu erkennen ist". Außerdem würde "auf der Seite mehrfach auf die entstehenden Kosten hingewiesen und dies muss durch Setzen von Anerkennungshäkchen bestätigt werden".

 Landingpages sind für manche Juristen wohl Landebahnen für Spaceshuttles auf dem Mond oder Mars. Das ist halt Deutschland und die weltfremde deutsche Justiz.

 Einziger Trost: "Gegen die fünf Beschuldigten sind wegen Verstößen gegen die Abgabenordnung (Steuerhinterziehung) weitere Verfahren eingeleitet worden".

 Ja, wenns um Steuerhinterziehung geht, wiegt das bei unserer Justiz ungleich schwerer wie manche Betrugsvorwürfe!


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ja, wenns um Steuerhinterziehung geht, wiegt das bei unserer Justiz ungleich schwerer wie manche Betrugsvorwürfe!


Das ist weltweit so. Ein Al Capone wurde wegen Steuerhinterziehung aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Immer  wenn sich Finanzamt und  Zoll für jemanden interessieren, wird es eng,  nicht wenn er   Bürgern um sauer verdientes Geld bringt.


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Einziger Trost: "Gegen die fünf Beschuldigten sind wegen Verstößen gegen die Abgabenordnung (Steuerhinterziehung) weitere Verfahren eingeleitet worden".


Kann mir jmd. verraten, wer diese fünf sind? Gerne auch per "Unterhaltung".


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2011)

Erledigt, Danke!


----------

